# What species are you keeping currently?



## BoyFromLA (Apr 12, 2021)

Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Caribena versicolor
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus
Chilobrachys sp electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae
Bumba horrida
Aphonopelma joshua
Cyriocosmus elegans
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus sp paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Brachypelma albiceps
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Homoeomma chilensis
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha
Citharognathus hosei
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus sp bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 6 | Love 3


----------



## RoachCoach (Apr 12, 2021)

Easy mode till you catch a spicy fossorial Darlingi that refuses to be captive. You think your day walkers are fast? Kek...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

0.1.0 A. geniculata
0.0.1 B. simoroxigorum
0.0.1 B. emilia
0.1.1 B. hamorii
1.1.1 C. versicolor
0.0.2 C. darlingi
0.1.0 C. kaeng krachan
0.1.2 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 C. elegans
0.0.3 C. hati hati
0.0.2 G. pulchra
0.0.1 H. sp. colombia
0.0.1 H. himalayana
1.1.0 H. pulchripes
0.0.1 H. maculata
0.1.0 I. mira
0.1.0 L. klugi
0.1.0 L. parahybana
0.0.1 N. panamanaus
0.0.3 N. incei
0.0.1 N. incei gold
0.1.1 N. chromatus
0.0.1 P. vespertinus
0.1.2 P. cambridgei
0.1.1 P. ecclesiasticus
0.1.0 P. emeraldus
0.1.1 P. irminia
0.1.0 P. langenbucheri
0.1.0 P. pulcher
0.0.5 P. reduncus
0.1.0 P. victori
1.1.0 P. murinus
0.0.2 P. sazimai
0.0.3 T. cupreus
0.1.0 T. polybotes
0.1.0 T. rasti
0.0.2 T. violaceus
0.1.0 T. stirmi
1.1.0 T. sp. piura
0.0.2 T. albopilosum
0.1.2 T. vagans

Reactions: Like 8 | Wow 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 12, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


Only 1 Avic species, not dedicated to the cause.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lukitari (Apr 12, 2021)

1.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Aphonopelma cinirufum
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. machala
0.0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.1.0 Tliltocatl vagans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bobbibink (Apr 12, 2021)

A. chalcodes 
A. geniculata 
B. emilia 
C. cyaneopubescens
C. leetzi 
D. pentaloris
G. pulchra
G. rosea
H. pulripes
H. sp. columbia lg
L. parahybana 
P. cambridgei x2
P. murinus 
P. pulcher
T. vagans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SageN (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m jealous of how many some of you guys have lol, I just have three right now-
Homoeomma chilensis (at least I think I still have one. They went into their burrow 2 months ago and haven’t been seen since) 
Caribena versicolor 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Ian14 (Apr 12, 2021)

P sazimai
T vagans
T albopilosum x3 (1 Omitepe Island, 2 true form)
T kahlenbergi
T verdezi
C elegans
H Colombia "large" x2
B hamorii
B cobocla
D pentaloris x2
L klugi
N chromatus x2
A geniculata 
P auratus
P sp "Cascada"
P irminia
C cyaneopubescens 
K brunnipes
N incei
C "hati hati"
C huahini x2
C sp "kaen krachen" x2
O schoedei
O sp Blue Panay
P murinus Orange form
C marshalli
H maculata
S calceatum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Apr 12, 2021)

A. avicularia x 2
A. geniculata.
P. muticus x 2
P. murinus x 4
C. marshalli
H. sp. colombia lg.
L. parahybana
B. albiceps x 2
G. Pulchra
G. Pulchripes
T. albopilosum x 3
C. cyaneopubescens x 2

I'm very happy with my collection. Quite a few are still young. When i find out who all the males are, the number will drop and there may be some future additions but 21 spiders is juuust right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jay444 (Apr 12, 2021)

0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.0 Heterothele gabonensis
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Citharacanthus cyaneus
0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
1.0.0 Dochilete diamantinensis
1.0.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus victori
0.0.2 Lasidora parahybana
0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp yellow-blue
0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.0.1 Kochiana brunnipes
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus



8 legged said:


> 0.0.1 B. simoroxigorum





8 legged said:


> 0.0.1 P. vespertinus





8 legged said:


> 0.1.0 P. victori





8 legged said:


> 0.1.0 P. emeraldus


Ooooof you've got some serious spice in your collection! Jealous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 12, 2021)

A little out of date but this was my list Dec 20

As at Dec 2020

Acanthoscurria geniculata 6
Avicularia avicularia 4
Avicularia avicularia (M6)/ A. Metallica 2
Avicularia kwitara 1
Avicularia purpurea 2
Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet" 1
Avicularia sp. Peru Purple 3
Avicularia urticans (juruensis) 3
Brachypelma albiceps 7
Brachypelma auratum 6
Brachypelma baumgarteni 16
Brachypelma baumgarteni [TBC]
1
Brachypelma boehmei 7
Brachypelma emilia 3
Brachypelma hamorii 16
Brachypelma klaasi 8
Brachypelma smithi 12
Ceribena versicolor 6
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 8
Cotztetlana sp. Puebla1
Cyriopagopus lividus 2
Grammostola actaeon 1
Grammostola conceptcion 4
Grammostola grossa 1
Grammostola iheringi 2
Grammostola pulchra 6
Grammostola pulchripes 4
Grammostola rosea 12
Grammostola sp. Maule 3
Grammostola sp. North 1
Haplopelma lividum 2
Harpactira pulchripes 1
Megaphobema mesomelas 1
Monocentropus balfouri 8
Pamphobeteus esmereldas 1
Pamphobeteus sp. Lightning Blue
1
Pamphobeteus sp. Nigricolor 1
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 3
Pamphobeteus vespertinus 1
Phiddipus regius 20
Phormingochilus rufus 3
Poecilotheria metallica 8
Poecilotheria rufilata 3
Poecilotheria subfusca 2
Psalmopoeus victorii 4
Theraphosa apophysis 5
Theraphosa blondi 4
Theraphosa stirmi 2
Thrixopelma ockerti2
Tliltocatl (ex Brachypelma) albopilosus - Nicuraguan 6
Tliltocatl (ex Brachypelma) albopilosus - Ometepe Island form 14
Tliltocatl (ex Brachypelma) schroederi 2
Tliltocatl (ex Brachypelma) sp. "Tortuguero" 3
Tliltocatl (ex Brachypelma) vagans 1
Typhochlaena seladonia 8
Ybyrapora diversipes 3

Grand Total 258

Main changes recently sre the addition of another 6 B smithi, 4 G rosea reds. T blondi, T apophysis, phormictopus sp dominican purple (ex cautus) - I got her back from a friend I sold her to ages ago as always regretted selling. 

Most of the P regius have now been moved on along with T albo (ometepe) so currently running a total of 228 I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 3


----------



## Jordan hay (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m new to hobby about 4 months , and have racked up 12 so far, and I woke up this morning to find that my curly hair has a huge egg sack,I was thinking that she was getting ready for a molt.. boy was I wrong lol..I just hope everything goes to plan for her and it doesn’t end up food.. so potentially my collection is going to boom in size.. can’t say the wife will be happy..
I’ve got.. excuse the spelling and use of common names .
2 GBB
1 CURLY HAIR 
1 LP SALMON PINK
1A SEEMANI
1 B EMILLA 
1 B HAMORRI JUVENILE, 1 SLING 
1 CARIBBEAN DIAMOND 
1CARABINA VIRCOLOUR 
 1 BRAZILIAN BLUE 
1 Choco golden knee ..

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

Jordan hay said:


> I’m new to hobby about 4 months , and have racked up 12 so far, and I woke up this morning to find that my curly hair has a huge egg sack,I was thinking that she was getting ready for a molt.. boy was I wrong lol..I just hope everything goes to plan for her and it doesn’t end up food.. so potentially my collection is going to boom in size.. can’t say the wife will be happy..
> I’ve got.. excuse the spelling and use of common names .
> 2 GBB
> 1 CURLY HAIR
> ...


I hope you don't use them for cooking...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## LucN (Apr 12, 2021)

A female of the following : B. boehmei, B. hamorii, G. porteri and T. albopilosus. 4 lovely ladies to keep me company for quite some time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordan hay (Apr 12, 2021)

8 legged said:


> I hope you don't use them for cooking...


The odd bush tucker trial lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 12, 2021)

@Jordan hay ...Something to potentially watch out for in the current location of your spiders is vibration. The washing machine will be like an earthquake to them and so they may be happier in a different location. Also keep an eye out for excessive heat in a kitchen/utility room.

I only mention as you stated you are new to the hobby and so these are just some (hopefully) wise words from a 30+years T keeper intended only to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordan hay (Apr 12, 2021)

The Spider House said:


> @Jordan hay ...Something to potentially watch out for in the current location of your spiders is vibration. The washing machine will be like an earthquake to them and so they may be happier in a different location. Also keep an eye out for excessive heat in a kitchen/utility room.
> 
> I only mention as you stated you are new to the hobby and so these are just some (hopefully) wise words from a 30+years T keeper intended only to help.





The Spider House said:


> @Jordan hay ...Something to potentially watch out for in the current location of your spiders is vibration. The washing machine will be like an earthquake to them and so they may be happier in a different location. Also keep an eye out for excessive heat in a kitchen/utility room.
> 
> I only mention as you stated you are new to the hobby and so these are just some (hopefully) wise words from a 30+years T keeper intended only to help.


thanks for the advice I have been thinking about that , I I’m planningmakeing shelf’s I’n my toilet,or possibly cloak room.. I was thinking about getting some of that anti still /foam matting stuff in the mean time.. myLPand GBB have both molted in the time I have had them there. Does that mean that they are happyish or wood that have happened regardless?? Also whatam I going to do if my curly hair egg sack is successful


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2021)

My small collection.
Aphonopelma chalcodes 5" MF
Aphonopelma seemanni 4" F
Brachypelma auratum .5"
Brachypelma emilia 2" F
Brachypelma hamori .5"
Brachypelma smithi .75"
Grammostola actaeon 2.5" F
Grammostola pulchra 3" M
Tiltocatl albopilpsum 2"
Tiltocatl vagans .5 x2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

Small but delicate! Good choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 12, 2021)

Jordan hay said:


> thanks for the advice I have been thinking about that , I I’m planningmakeing shelf’s I’n my toilet,or possibly cloak room.. I was thinking about getting some of that anti still /foam matting stuff in the mean time.. myLPand GBB have both molted in the time I have had them there. Does that mean that they are happyish or wood that have happened regardless?? Also whatam I going to do if my curly hair egg sack is successful


They will moult regardless as that's what they need to do to grow. 

Regarding the sac....

I would first contact the seller to see if they have any pairing history. It is not a given that she had been paired, sometimes they just lay false egg sacs. 

If you get some history and indications are that she had been paired then I would probably leave the sac with the mum*, and take the sac from her after 40/45 days. Snip it to open it up and then see I you have EWLs (Eggs With Legs). My last T Albo pairing produced 404 babies so you also need to get yourself plenty of the sauce pots with a hinged and secure lid as when they have their first true moult (1st instar) they then start to become hunters in their own right and although cannibalism really starts to kick in at 2nd moult, I prefer not to take the chance and start separating them. When EWLs you can keep in in cricket tub with moist kitchen towel at temps of approx 28°C

Also when at 1st instar, find yourself a good live food supplier for either fruit flies or micro crickets...ha ha.

Good luck 

*many breeders like to pull the sac and incubate but as this is your first sac....Mum probably knows best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## jc55 (Apr 12, 2021)

I only have one at the moment which is a G.pulchripes but am looking for another to add to my list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

jc55 said:


> I only have one at the moment which is a G.pulchripes but am looking for another to add to my list.


It's not a competition. Better one well-groomed than a hundred neglected!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Award 1


----------



## vicareux (Apr 12, 2021)

Currently 5 due to no room to keep a lot more
T. Albopilosus MM
N. Chromatus MM
G. Pulchra
C. Versicolor
M. Balfouri

After the M.Balfouri i stopped getting more.But that is to change soon!
A couple of T. Albo slings incoming from a breeding loan,and a potential A. Geniculata purchase


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Apr 12, 2021)

1.1.0 Bird eater
0.0.2 Possum eater
0.0.3 Chicken eater

Content as can be.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 12, 2021)

Bert derner nert

Tarantulas
0.0.5 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.2 Aphonopelma catalina
0.1.2 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.2.0 Aphonopelma gabeli
0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi
0.0.1 Aphonopelma madera
0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum
0.0.1 Aphonopelma mooreae
0.1.1 Aphonopelma paloma
0.0.1 Aphonopelma parvum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma peloncillo
0.0.1 Aphonopelma saguaro
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback
0.0.1 Aphonopelma superstitionense
0.0.2 Aphonopelma xwalxwal
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1 Bistriopelma lamasi
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Bumba horrida
0.0.1 Cardiopelma mascatum
1.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Citharacanthus cyaneus
0.0.3 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus giganteus
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
0.1.0 Davus pentaloris
1.0.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.1.0 Euathlus condorito
0.0.2 Euathlus parvulus
0.0.3 Euathlus sp. "gold" lowland
0.1.0 Grammostola porteri
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Guerilla
0.0.1 Hapalotremus albipes
0.1.0 Heterothele villosella
0.1.0 Heterothele gabonensis
1.0.1 Homoeomma chilensis
0.0.3 Idiothele mira
0.0.3 Kochiana brunnipes
0.0.1 Magnacarina primaverensis
0.0.1 Neischnocolus sp Chica
0.1.2 Neischnocolus sp. Panama
0.0.1 Neischnocolus yupanquii
0.1.0 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei gold
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei olive
0.0.1 Neostenotarsus sp Suriname
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
1.0.0 Pamphobeteus sp. machala
0.0.3 Plesiopelma sp Bolivia
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.1 Sahydroaraneus raja
0.0.1 Scopelobates sericeus
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. Panama
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti
0.1.4 Tliltocatl albopilosus (hobby, Nicaraguan, and Honduran)
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans
0.1.0 Tliltocatl verdezi

Non-Tarantula Mygalomorphs
0.0.1 Calisoga longitarsus
0.0.1 Cyclocosmia torreya
0.0.1 Hebestatis theveneti
0.1.0 Kukulcania arizonica
0.1.0 Kukulcania hibernalis
0.0.1 Liphistius yangae

True Spiders
0.0.1 Eresus walckenaeri
0.0.2 Heteropoda davidbowie
0.0.1 Hogna carolinensis
0.0.1 Viridasius fasciatus

Non-Spider Arachnids
Smeringurus mesaensis

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 4


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2021)

Jumbie Spider said:


> 1.1.0 Bird eater
> 0.0.2 Possum eater
> 0.0.3 Chicken eater


Possum eater?
chicken eater?
those sound like wild Ts XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Apr 12, 2021)

Table said:


> Possum eater?
> chicken eater?
> those sound like wild Ts XD


 captive bred to my knowledge. The bird eaters are wild caught haha.


----------



## Jordan hay (Apr 12, 2021)

The Spider House said:


> They will moult regardless as that's what they need to do to grow.
> 
> Regarding the sac....
> 
> ...


I got in contact <edit>,it is a wild caught specimen and they said that it will probably be fertile.. and to leave it 60 to 80 days ?? ? And she might drop the sack and come out looking for food towards the end? And if she doesn’t eat to pull sack ? Coz she might eat it ? . They also said that they would buy them off me but wouldn’t be able to give me much for them , as they will have thousands. ? What else could I do would there be much demand for them to be sold elsewhere? That’s is if all goes to plan.  Thanks for any advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2021)

Jumbie Spider said:


> captive bred to my knowledge. The bird eaters are wild caught haha.


I meant what kind of Ts are they? iv never seen anyone call a T a "Possum eater" or 
"chicken eater"


----------



## Spoodfood (Apr 12, 2021)

Here’s my current species

Tarantulas

Tliltocatl albopilosum (3)
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia metallica
Aphonopelma seemanni
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma bohemii
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma hamorii
Bumba horrida
Grammostola porteri
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Harpactira pulchripes
Lasidora parahybana
Tliltocatl vagans
Monocentropus balfouri
Chaetopelma olivaceum
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus victori

Scorps

P. Imperator
O. glabrifrons 
H. arizonensis 
S. maurus
R. junceus 
D. spitzeri 
H. porterii

Other arachnids

Mastigoproctus floridanus 
Damon diadema 
Phidippus regius (4)

Other inverts

Orthoporus ornatus 
Blue death feigning beetles
Platymeris biguttatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 12, 2021)

Jordan hay said:


> I got in contact with the spider shop,it is a wild caught specimen and they said that it will probably be fertile.. and to leave it 60 to 80 days ?? ? And she might drop the sack and come out looking for food towards the end? And if she doesn’t eat to pull sack ? Coz she might eat it ? . They also said that they would buy them off me but wouldn’t be able to give me much for them , as they will have thousands. ? What else could I do would there be much demand for them to be sold elsewhere? That’s is if all goes to plan.  Thanks for any advice


I doubt they would have "thousands", 400 to 500 is the average in my experience. 
T albo are a commonly available species. The Nicuraguan ("true") form is a little more desirable than the Honduran ("Hobby") form. Knowing the retailer you got her from as I do, you will get very little for them yes. They are a business at the end of the day though so you can't blame them. 

You could always raise and sell them yourself which is an investment in time and effort but you will get more money that way so its which do you prefer really, a credit note probably and no hassle (apart from posting all of them!) or raise them and try to sell privately. 

The last lot I had were often given away as freebies but I did manage to get a couple of pet stores interested in larger quantities.

Up to you at the end of the day what you do with them. You may be able to get another spider from your want list from the retailer and so that is always a bonus especially as you haven't got a breeding agreement in place and so anything is a bonus really.

Regarding the timescales of the sac. This can depend on species and temperatures etc but we have both basically said leave with mum for a ad long as possible and that is still the best practice IMHO. 

Plenty of time to weigh up your options.


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Apr 12, 2021)

Table said:


> I meant what kind of Ts are they? iv never seen anyone call a T a "Possum eater" or
> "chicken eater"


Ah, sorry, the "Chickenspider" is called `Pamphobeteus sp. Chickenspider` or Pamphobeteus sp. Araña Pollito.
The possum eater is called `Pamphobeteus sp. Tambopata` which should be .cf Antinous, but they look awfully close to the Chickenspider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marika (Apr 12, 2021)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma crinirufum
Aphonopelma eutylenum
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola pulchra
Homoeomma chilensis
Thrixopelma cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 12, 2021)

Lasiodora parahybana
Tliltocatl albopilosus x2
Tliltocatl vagans
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Psalmopoeus irminia
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avicularia avicularia
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Hysterocrates gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IronMaiden (Apr 12, 2021)

Brachypelma Boehmei
Chromatopelama Cyanpubscens
Aphonopelma Seemanni
Tliocatl Abolbopilsosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS (Apr 12, 2021)

1.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (the male is still at the breeder's place - I'll have to inquire if he's still alive and if I can take him back, it's been over 2 months)
0.1.0 Tliltocatl vagans
1.0.0 Phormictopus Sp. "green (gold carapace)"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi (still hoping it's a female but molts are always damaged in the most vital part)
1.0.0 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.2 Phormictopus Sp. "Bayahibe"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28 (Apr 12, 2021)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.0.1
Aphonopelma chalcodes ‘New River’ 0.0.1
Aphonopelma eutylenum 0.0.1
Aphonopelma gabeli 0.0.1
Aphonopelma hentzi 0.0.1
Aphonopelma moderatum 0.0.1
Aphonopelma sp. ‘Bosque Primavera” 0.0.1
Aphonopelma sp. ‘Diamondback’ 0.0.1
Aphonopelma sp. ‘Tamaulipas” 0.0.1
Avicularia avicularia m1 0.1.0
Avicularia minatrix 0.0.2
Brachypelma boehmi 0.0.1
Brachypelma hamorii 0.0.1
Brachypelma smithi 0.0.1
Caribena laeta 0.0.1
Caribena versicolor 0.0.2
Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.0.1
Davus pentaloris 0.0.1
Dolicothele diamantinensis 0.0.2
Eupalaestrus campestratus 0.0.1
Harpactira pulchripes 0.0.1
Idiothele mira 0.0.1
Monocentropus balfouri 0.0.2
Pelinobius muticus 0.0.1
Poecilotheria metallica 1.0.1
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.0.2 
Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.0.1
Pterinopelma sazimai 0.0.1
Tliltocatl albopilosus 0.0.2


----------



## ccTroi (Apr 12, 2021)

this is my kind of thread my guy 


BoyFromLA said:


> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata

0.0.3 Birupes simoroxigorum
0.0.3 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.3 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.3 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.2 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.3 Brachypelma klaasi

0.0.2 Caribena laeta
0.0.22 Caribena versicolor
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.4 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.4 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.3 Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
0.0.3 Chilobrachys sp. Saraburi
0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. South Vietnam blue
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus lividus

0.0.2 Davus pentaloris

0.0.9 Ephebopus murinus

0.0.2 Grammostola actaeon
0.0.3 Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola porteri MM 2017
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchripes

0.0.2 Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.5 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

0.0.2 Kochiana brunnipes

0.0.8 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana

0.0.5 Monocentropus balfouri communal

0.0.2 Neoholothele incei
0.0.2 Neoholothele incei gold
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus

0.0.2 Omothymus schioedtei
0.0.2 Omothymus violaceopes
0.0.4 Omothymus sp. Hati Hati
0.0.4 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.4 Orphnaecus sp. Cebu

0.0.5 Pelinobius muticus
0.0.4 Phormingochilus arboricola
0.0.2 Phormingochilus sp. Rufus
0.0.4 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue
0.0.3 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus pucher
0.0.2 Psalmopeus victori
0.0.2 Pseudoclamoris gigas
0.0.3 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.5 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Botswana/Zimbabwe
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Mikumi
0.0.2 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.2 Pterinopelma sazimai

0.0.2 Sericopelma sp. Boquete
1.0.3 Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina
0.0.4 Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.4 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.3 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.3 Theraphosa stirmi
0.0.2 Tliltocatl vagans

0.0.4 Xenesthis intermedia

and more to come ofc

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Liquifin (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't have anything of the fancy or expensive tarantulas in the hobby, but I do have some of the basics. This isn't a complete list, but just what I can get out of my head at the moment. Anything with the "X" is how many I have of in terms of specimens. I'll try to go alphabetically, but since this is just out of my head, here we go.

Acanthoscurria geniculata x3
Aphonopelma chalcodes x16
Aphonopelma moderatum x2
Aphonopelma seemanni
Augacephalus ezendami
Avicularia avicularia M1
Avicularia avicularia M6 x2
Brachypelma albiceps x3
Brachypelma auratum x2
Brachypelma boehmei x4
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma hamorii x4
Bumba horrida
Caribena versicolor x23
Ceratogyrus marshalli x4
Ceratogyrus darlingi x2
Chaetopelma oliviceaum x4
Chaetopelma sp. "Benin" x2
Chilobrachys sp. (I don't know the species since it was mislabeled)
Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue"
Crassicrus sp. "Guerrero" x2
Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati"
Cyriopagopus vonwirthi x3
Encyocratella olivacea x3
Grammostola pulchra
Grammmostola pulcripes x3
Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Large" x2
Harpactira pulchripes
Heteroscodra maculata
Hysterocrates sp. "Benin"
Hysterocrates crassipes
Lasiodora parahybana x2
Megaphobema mesomelas
Monocentropus balfouri x30+ (maybe 50+)
Nhandu chromatus x3
Nhandu coloratovillosus x3
Neoholothele incei
Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue" x26
Omothymus schioedtei
Pamphobeteus petersi (supposedly Megaphobema)
Pterinochilus murinus x30
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata x3
Poecilotheria vittata x3
Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"
Poecilotheria striata x17
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia x2
Pterinopelma sazimai x4
Stromatopelma calceatum
Tliltocatl albopilosus x30
Tliltocatl vagans
Theraphosa apophysis x2
Theraphosa stirmi x2
Theraphosa blondi x2
Xenesthis immanis x2

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

Liquifin said:


> I don't have anything of the fancy or expensive tarantulas in the hobby, but I do have some of the basics. This isn't a complete list, but just what I can get out of my head at the moment. Anything with the "X" is how many I have of in terms of specimens. I'll try to go alphabetically, but since this is just out of my head, here we go.
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata x3
> Aphonopelma chalcodes x16
> ...


This is much more than the basics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Apr 12, 2021)

0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria miranda
0.1 Grammostola porteri
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.1 Tlitocatl albopilosus
0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
1.0 Aphonopelma seemani
1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
1.0 Lasiodora klugi
1.0 Pterinochilus murinus
1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus
1.0 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.1 Avicularia juruensis M2

Scorpion:
0.1 Heterometrus petersii

Amblypygid
1.0 Phrynus whitei "Nicaragua"


----------



## WolleWolf (Apr 12, 2021)

0.1  Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1  Brachypelma boehmei
0.1  Brachypelma hamorii
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1  Brachypelma albiceps 
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Grammostola iheringi
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.1 Nhandu cromatus
0.0.2 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple (ex cautus)
0.1 Pamphobeteus cf. antinous
0.0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
0.0.1 Tlitocatl albopilosus Nicaragua

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 12, 2021)

ccTroi said:


> 0.0.9 Ephebopus murinus


Nine?


----------



## 8 legged (Apr 12, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> 0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
> 0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
> 0.1 Poecilotheria miranda
> 0.1 Grammostola porteri
> ...


Has anyone broken the 20 limit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevS (Apr 12, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Has anyone broken the 20 limit?


I've had a 6 spiders limit. Then I saw Phormictopus Sp. "Bayahibe" on the nearby breeder's list and when I inquired they provided a beautiful picture of how this species looks as adults. Thus breaking the limit and going to 8.
After that I loaned my male C.cyaneopubescens and received 2 slings right away which brought me to 10. Perhaps 9 if the male got eaten.

So yeah - broken the limit twice before even reaching 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xharyel (Apr 12, 2021)

Just received a new batch of Ts. But I still have a very small collection due to space limitation sadly (may or may not change in the future). 

0.0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.2 Neoholothele incei (olive and gold cf)
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp platyomma
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp solaris

Still have place for 2 more and I'm planning to get a Psalmopoeus victori and Theraphosinae sp panama in a few months once they're available again, really can't wait!


----------



## ccTroi (Apr 12, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Nine?


Yes lol was 12. What's wrong?


----------



## l4nsky (Apr 12, 2021)

1.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
0.1 Pelinobius muticus
0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
1.3 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya
1.2 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue
0.1 Phormingochilus sp Rufus
0.0.3 Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex A. braunshauseni)
0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central

Many more to come this year as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jc55 (Apr 12, 2021)

8 legged said:


> It's not a competition. Better one well-groomed than a hundred neglected!


Agreed as i used to have 60 at one time but never neglected any of them.


----------



## Gothmelon (Apr 12, 2021)

I've just got one right now, being quite new to the hobby, and that is my little male Pink Toe (I don't know if too many people name theirs, but we call him Finn). He's my first one, and I really see why people love this hobby! He's fascinating to watch. I'm hoping to expand my collection with a Stripe Knee as well soon, and I'd love to have quite a collection down the line eventually!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Apr 12, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Has anyone broken the 20 limit?


Hahahaha. Guilty as charged. I found some loopholes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterls (Apr 12, 2021)

I've got 25 tarantulas - about half are juvies, a handful are females, the rest are slings. I like the number I'm at: still feels manageable and I have a decent variety. Plus I only have so much space in their room. I've also got 9 scorpions, 11 millipedes, and 2 isopod colonies - plus some reptiles.

1.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma catalina
1.1.0 Aphonopelma gabeli
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani
0.0.1 Bumba horrida
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus 
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra/quirogai 
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Heteroscrodra maculata
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri 
0.0.1 Nhandu tripepii
0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple
0.0.1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (DCF - Kigoma) 
0.0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.0.1 Tliltocatl kahlenbergi

0.0.1 Heterometrus silenus
0.0.1 Hottentotta jayakari
0.0.1 Leiurus haenggii
0.0.1 Pandinus imperator
0.1.3 Smeringurus mesaensis
0.0.1 Tityus stigmurus

Armadillidium klugii 'Montenegro'
Porcellio ornatus "Yellow Dot"
0.0.5 Narceus americanus
0.0.2 Narceus gordanus
0.0.4 Orthoporus ornatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaMel (Apr 12, 2021)

A.Chalcodes 3
A.Hentzi
A.Eutylenum 2
A.Moderatum  4
A.Gabeli
A.Steindachneri
A.Iodious
A.Seemani
B.Hamorii
B.Emilia
N.Incei
B.Cabocla
T.Verdezi
K.Brunipes
A.Geniculata 2
C.Cyaneopubescens
T.Vagans 2
C.Elegans  2
G.Pulchripes
G.Rosea RCF 2
H.Vonwirthi
G.Pulchra
P.Auratus
N.Chromatus
L.Parahybana
P.Scrofa
T.Albopilosum 2
H.sp.Columbia large
E.Uatuman


----------



## Tarantuland (Apr 13, 2021)

0.0.1 Acanthroscurria Geniculata
0.0.1 Acanthroscurria Musculosa
0.0.1 Aphonopelma Chalcodes
1.2.0 Aphonopelma Seemanni
0.0.1 Brachypelma Auratum 
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma Hamorii
0.0.1 Caribena Versicolor
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi
0.0.1 Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
0.0.1 Chromatapelma Cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Elegans
0.0.1 Davus Pentaloris
0.0.1 Dolichothele Diamantinensis
0.0.1 Ephebopus Cyanognathus
0.0.1 Euthycaleus Norae
0.0.1 Grammastola Actaeon
0.0.1 Grammastola Ihrengi
0.0.3 Grammastola Porteri
0.0.1 Grammostola Rosea
0.0.2 Grammostola Rosea "RCF"
0.0.2 Hapalopus sp Colombia
0.0.1 Harpactira Pulchripes
0.0.1 Heterothele Gabonensis
0.0.1 Idiothele Mira 
0.0.2 Kochiana Brunnipes
0.0.1 Lasiadorides Striatus
0.0.2 Lasiodora Klugi
0.0.2 Lasiodora Parahybana
0.0.4 Monocentropous Balfouri
0.0.2 Nhandu Chromatus
0.0.1 Omothymus sp Hati Hati
0.0.2 Pamphobeteus sp Nigricolor
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Metallica
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Rufilata
0.0.1 Psalmopeus Cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopeus Irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopeus Pulcher
0.0.2 Pterinochilus Murinus
0.0.1 Pterinopelma Sazimai
0.0.1 Sericopelma sp Darien
0.0.4 Theraphosa Apophysis
0.0.1 Theraphosa Stirmi
0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp Ipeti - Klein
0.0.3 Theraphosinae Sp Roatan
0.0.23 Tliltocatl Albopilosus
1.1.1 Tliltocatl Vagans
0.0.1 Xenesthis Immanis
0.0.1 Xenesthis Intermedia
0.0.2 Ybyrapora Diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LD50 (Apr 14, 2021)

A. avicularia
A. chalcodes
A. seemanni
B. hamorri
C. cyaneopubescens
C. darlingi
C. lividus
Hapalopus sp "Colombia Large"
P. muticus
T. albopilosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 14, 2021)

ccTroi said:


> Yes lol was 12. What's wrong?


I want one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 14, 2021)

Same here:
Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings:

Acanthoscurria chacoana
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria gomesiana
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Acanthoscurria musculosa
Acanthoscurria natalensis
Acanthoscurria paulensis
Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia juruensis
Avicularia rufa
Avicularia taunayi

Bacillochilus xenostridulans
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma smithi
Bumba horrida
Bumba cf. lennoni

Cardiopelma mascatum
Caribena versicolor
Catanduba peruacu
Catumiri parvum
Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chilobrachys dyscolus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Coremiocnemis hoggi
Cyclosternum schmardae
Cyriocosmus aueri
Cyriocosmus elegans
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
Cyriocosmus ritae
Cyriopagopus hainanum
Cyrtopholis cursor

Davus pentaloris
Dolichothele bolivianum
Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
Dolichothele exilis
Dolichothele mineirum
Dolichothele mottai
Dolichothele rufoniger
Dolichothele sp.

Ephebopus murinus
Euathlus manicata
Euathlus truculentus
Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
Eupalaestrus sp.

Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola anthracina
Grammostola grossa
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola quirogai
Grammostola rosea (RCF/NCF)
Grammostola vachoni
Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
Guyruita cerrado

Haplocosmia himalayana
Harpactira pulchripes
Heteroscodra maculata
Heterothele gabonensis
Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
Homoeomma cf. villosum
Hysterocrates gigas

Iridopelma hirsutum
Iridopelma zorodes

Kochiana brunnipes

Lasiodora isabellina
Lasiodora itabunae
Lasiodora klugi
Lasiodora parahybana
Lasiodora striatipes
Lasiodora subcanens
Lasiodora sp.
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

Megaphobema robustum
Monocentropus balfouri

Neoholothele incei
Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu cerradensis
Nhandu chromatus
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Nhandu tripepii
Nhandu sp. "Red"

Omothymus sp. "Hati Hati"
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

Pamphobeteus fortis
Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
Pelinobius muticus
Phormictopus atrichomatus
Plesiopelma longisternale
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria striata
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Proshapalopus amazonicus
Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus
Pterinopelma sazimai

Selenocosmia javanensis
Sericopelma generala
Sericopelma rubronitens
Sickius longibulbi
Stromatopelma calceatum

Tapinauchenius cf. brunneus
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Theraphosa blondi
Thrixopelma lagunas
Thrixopelma pruriens
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
Tliltocatl epicureanus
Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
Tliltocatl sabulosus
Tliltocatl vagans
Tliltocatl verdezi
Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
Typhochlaena seladonia

Vitalius dubius
Vitalius longisternalis
Vitalius lucasae
Vitalius paranaensis
Vitalius sorocabae
Vitalius wacketi

Xenesthis immanis
Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

Ybyrapora diversipes

Plus, other mygalomorphae, true spiders, scorpions, other arachnids and a few reptiles.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Wow 5


----------



## Edan bandoot (Apr 14, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Same here:
> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings:
> 
> Acanthoscurria chacoana
> ...


I didn't even know the majority of those acanthoscurria existed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reenbo (Apr 14, 2021)

SageN said:


> I’m jealous of how many some of you guys have lol, I just have three right now-
> Homoeomma chilensis (at least I think I still have one. They went into their burrow 2 months ago and haven’t been seen since)
> Caribena versicolor
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


Same here I only have two tarantulas and a jumping spider but I'm also quite new in the hobby 
My Ts are:
0.1.0 Tliltocatl Vagans (sub-adult) 
0.0.1 Tliltocatl Albopilosum (juvenile) 
But I get 2 more in the next weeks. For sure a Nhandu or Chromatopelma sp. I'll see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf (Apr 14, 2021)

@Arachnid Addicted , you have one of the best collections world wide! It must be a full time job to care for them, though you are still missing some classics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kibosh (Apr 14, 2021)

The thing I love most about this thread is seeing the diversity of everyone's collections. 

While I clearly see some patterns and staples nobody clearly owns the same animals.

Makes our advice to each other on the care of our individual specimens that much more important.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 14, 2021)

WolleWolf said:


> @Arachnid Addicted , you have one of the best collections world wide! It must be a full time job to care for them, though you are still missing some classics


Actually, it's not so complicated to take care of them. I've been managed to have a social life, work and tarantulas, thankfully. Hahaha.

I'm missing a lot of classics but honestly, if I could, I'd have about 3 individuals of all described and undescribed species around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevS (Apr 14, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Lasiodora isabellina
> Lasiodora itabunae
> Lasiodora subcanens
> 
> ...


Very interesting list overall but those four got my attention. I'd love to see some pictures of those species.

We definitely need Lasiodora species other than LP becoming more popular.
Also - I've never heard of Nhandu sp. "Red".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 14, 2021)

RevS said:


> We definitely need Lasiodora species other than LP becoming more popular.


In this link, you can find a few pictures of them and a lil bit more I had in the past, lol. Lasiodora is a mess, though so, all these species name might not be correct.





						User - Arachnid Addicted's Tarantula Pictures
					

Your shots are incredible. Great framing and focus, Seriously professional work.



					arachnoboards.com
				




About Nhandu sp. "Red", I only have a sling and don't have a picture of it. But if you Google it, you'll find lots of websites and pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cemykay (Apr 14, 2021)

Alright, here is my list:

0.1.0 Avicularia sp braunshauseni
0.1.0 Avicularia sp Ecuador
0.1.0 Avicularia sp Kwitara river
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0 Avicularia sp Peru purple
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
0.1.0 Davus pentaloris
0.1.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Harpactira pulchripes
0.1.0 Harpactira cafreriana
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0 Neoholothele incei olive
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus cf nigricolor
0.1.0 Psalmopeus cambrigdei
0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp Colombia
0.0.3 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.1.0 Thrixopelma cyaneolum
0.1.0 Tliltocatl vagans
0.1.0 Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 14, 2021)

Coremiocnemis tropix
Phlogius sp. Dimbulah
Phlogius goliath
Phlogius sp. Nunn
Phlogius kuttabul
Phlogius rubiseta x3
Phlogius stents
Selenotholus stirlingi
Selenotholus murchison
Selenotypus wallace
Selenotypus champagne robustus

But I also have like 200 trapdoors


----------



## Matt Man (Apr 14, 2021)

lots


----------



## ArchMage (Apr 14, 2021)

All slings currently:

NW-
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avivularia sp Morph 6 "Metallica'
Brachypelma hamorii
Caribena versicolor
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola pulchra
Hapalopus sp Colombia 'Large'
Lasiodora parahybana
Psalmopoeus irminia
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Theraphosa stirmi
Theraphosinae sp 'Panama'
Tliltocatl albopulosus 'Nicaraguan' 

OW-
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Cyriopagopus lividum
Harpactira pulchripes
Monocentropus balfouri
Phlogius sp 'Eunice'
Poecilotheria regalis

Looking to add one more to my collection (Phormictopus sp 'All Green'). I wanted to get all different geneses as my long-term intention is to keep and eventually breed all the various species to help contribute to the preservation of them in the hobby over the decades.


----------



## Smotzer (Apr 14, 2021)

I have an 0.1 Homo sapiens that I am quite fond of, most cherished in my collection, she came prenamed from previous owners, but hey what can you do...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thinking 1


----------



## Adrinium (Apr 16, 2021)

Ahhh I wish I could have as many as you guys do.. I need to build a bigger shelfing unit!

I currently have:
1 A. genic
2 L. parahybana
2 A henzi
1 N tripepii
1 P cambridgei
1 P cascada
1 GBB
1 A avic
1G pulchra
2 B smithii
1 A chalcodes
1 A iodius
1 OBT
1 C darlingi
2 T albo
1 B boehmei
1 rabid wolf spider
1 Heterometrus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hellriot (Apr 16, 2021)

I only have a small collection of tarantula, here it goes

- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
- Monocentropus balfouri
- Harpactira pulchripes 2x
- Avicularia versicolor
- Brachypelma albiceps
- Brachypelma emilia
- Birupes simoroxigorum
- Grammostola rosea
- Pterinochilus murinus
- Phormictopus cautus violet (dominican purple)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (Apr 17, 2021)

_Augacephalus ezendami  
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba cabocla
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Grammostola pulchra
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Heterothele gabonensis
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Pelinobius muticus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Tliltocatl vagans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity (Apr 18, 2021)

Kind of at my max for the moment as all them are growing up and adult enclosures take a lot more room. My modest collection - 
T. apophysis 
C. lividum
C. lividum (green morph - not looking too green yet....)
Y. diversipes 
A. avicularia 
C. versicolor 
L. parahybana 
N. chromatus 
N. tripepii
O. aureotibialis 
L. violaceopes
I. mira
P. rufilata 
E. murinus 
E. cyanognathus 
T. ockerti
M. robustum
T. albopilosus (Nicaraguan form)
B. boehmei 
C. cyaneopubescens
P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaughingLunatic (Apr 18, 2021)

Been keeping for around 2 months and have:
C. cyaneopubescens
G. pulchra
G. pulcripes
A, purpurea
T. albopilosus
U. nknown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sk063 (Apr 18, 2021)

Aphonopelma. chalcodes
A. mooreae  " The wife did it ! "
A. seemani

Avicularia avicularia
A. purpurea

Brachypelma auratum
B.smithi

Caribena Versicolor

Chromatopelma  cyaneopubecens X2

Ephebopus cyanognathus
E.rufescens

Grammostola  pulchra

Ybyrapora      sooretama



Adrinium said:


> Ahhh I wish I could have as many as you guys do.. I need to build a bigger shelfing unit!


Our summer Project will be exactly this! 14' L X 8' H X 20" D with a small nursery roughly 2'X2'X20"


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 18, 2021)

a genic
b smithii
t vagans
lp
c elegans
p muticus
 all on a big rolling tool cart with room for my cat ready to roll out in case of an earth quake fire or other evac situation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MontePython (Apr 18, 2021)

At the moment mine are (alphabetical order):
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
0.0.1 _Augacephalus ezendami_
0.1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_
0.0.1 _Brachypelma hamorii _(I have a moult I could sex I just need to actually do it)
0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus darlingi_
0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus marshalli_
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_
0.0.1 _Cyriopagopus sp. _'hati hati' (I've also heard it said that it's _Omothymus _these days, but I'm not certain which is correct or if it's still being sorted out ngl)
0.0.1 _Grammostola pulchra_
0.0.1_ Haplocosmia himalayana_
0.0.1 _Harpactira pulchripes_
0.0.1 _Harpictirella overdijki_
0.1.0 _Idiothele mira_
0.1.0 _Lasiodora parahybana_
0.0.7 _Monocentropus balfouri_
1.0.0 _Nhandu carapoensis_
0.0.1 _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_
0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus sp._ 'Platyomma'
0.1.0 _Pelinobius muticus_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria striata_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_
0.1.0 _Pterinopelma sazimai_
0.0.1 _Tliltocatl albopilosum_ 'Isla Ometepe'
0.0.1 _Tliltocatl vagans_

Coming soon:
0.0.1 _Caribena versicolor_
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus victori_

The pattern here is that while there are exceptions, I apparently like dry dirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 22, 2021)

It’s great to see what everyone is currently keeping.

My ultimate goal with this would be, to find who is nearby with same species, and start breeding project together in the near future.

Hopefully this gathered information would be helpful for everyone.

Keep this thread going!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ccTroi (Apr 22, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> It’s great to see what everyone is currently keeping.
> 
> My ultimate goal with this would be, to find who is nearby with same species, and start breeding project together in the near future.
> 
> ...


come to chi


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 22, 2021)

ccTroi said:


> come to chi


Come to LA.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 22, 2021)

Kibosh said:


> The thing I love most about this thread is seeing the diversity of everyone's collections.


 I know, right?


----------



## VikingRaptor90 (Apr 22, 2021)

1 Aphonopelma Chalcodes
1 Aphonopelma Seemanni
1 Tliltocatl Albopilosus
1 Nhandu Tripepii
1 Pterinochilus Murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet (Apr 22, 2021)

I currently keep those:

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata

0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia

0.0.2 Bonnetina cyaneifemur

0.2.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii

0.1.0 Caribena versicolor

0.0.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus marshalli 

0.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus

0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati
 (Ornithoctoninae sp. "Hati Hati")

0.1.0 Davus pentaloris

0.3.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis

0.0.2 Encyocratella olivacea

0.0.2 Grammostola rosea

0.1.0 Haploclastus devamatha

0.2.0 Harpactira pulchripes

0.1.0 Holothele longipes

0.1.0 Idiothele mira

0.0.1 Ischnothele caudata

0.0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum

0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana

0.1.0 Linothele fallax
0.1.0 Linothele megatheloides

0.1.0 Liphistius ornatus

0.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri

0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii

0.0.2 Omothymus schioedtei

0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

0.0.1 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.1.0 Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay
0.0.2 Orphnaecus sp. Cebu

0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara

0.1.0 Pelinobius muticus

0.1.0 Poecilotheria miranda
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"

0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher

0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia

0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi.
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus. Usambara

0.0.2 Scopelobates sericeus

1.1.0 Sericopelma sp. Boquete
0.0.2 Sericopelma sp. El Copé
0.0.2 Sericopelma sp. Veraguas

0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis

0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp. Quindo

0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosus "Nicaragua"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## jay444 (Apr 22, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Same here:
> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings:
> 
> Acanthoscurria chacoana
> ...


Impressive collection!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy (Apr 25, 2021)

0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosum

0.1.0 P.fasciata

1.1.0 T.apophysis

0.1.2 Omothymus violaceopes

2.1.2 Monocentropus Balfouri

0.0.4 Xenesthsis immanis 

0.0.3 Xensthsis so blue 

0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei

0.0.1 A.avic

0.0.1 P. Muticus

0.0.2 P.irminia

1.1.1 B.hamorii

1.0.3 Poecilotheria Metallica

0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

0.0.4 Grammastola Pulchripes

1.1.0 T. blondi

0.0.1 C.lividus 

0.0.2 H.pulchripes

0.1.4 Caribena versicolor

0.0.3 B.auratum

0.0.1 B.boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 25, 2021)

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.0.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni (BCF)
0.1.0 Avicularia  variegata
0.1.0 Bonnetina hijmenseni
0.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
1.0.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.1.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis
0.1.0 Ephebopus rufescens
0.1.0 Grammostola iheringi
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. 'Concepción'
0.1.0 Heteroscoda maculata
0.1.0 Homoeomma chilensis
1.0.0 Iridopelma zorodes
0.0.1 Ischnocolinae sp. "Dominican Republic"
0.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas
0.0.2 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Neischnocolus sp. "Panama"
0.1.0 Neoholothele incei
0.1.0 Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0 Omothymus schioedtei
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus cf. antinous (Big Black)
0.1.0 Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0 Phormictopus atrichomatus
1.0.0 Phormictopus auratus
1.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "Lowland"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher
1.1.0 Psalmopoeus victori
0.1.0 Pseudoclamoris gigas
0.1.0 Pterinopelma sazimai
1.0.0 Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina'
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius polybotes
1.0.0 Tapinauchenius rasti
0.1.0 Theraphosa stirmi
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama'
0.1.0 Thrixopelma cyaneolum
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti
0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras)
0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaragua)
1.0.0 Tliltocatl schroederi
1.0.0 Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sharptater (Apr 25, 2021)

My small collection as of now. 
C. cyaneopubescens 
C. Darlingi 
G. Iheringi 
H. Pulchripes x2 
L. Parahybana x2 
P. Irminia
P. Murinus
pseudhapalopus sp. Purp/gold
T. Albopilosum


----------



## fatalgecko (Apr 26, 2021)

T albopilosus X2
T vagans
N chromatus
A. aviculaira
T. apohysis
B. hamorii
P. murinus x2
H. maculata


----------



## vurzachee (May 2, 2021)

1.0.0 A. Geniculata
0.0.1 B. Chamela
0.0.1 B. Hamorii
0.0.1 B. Boehmi
0.0.1 B. Emilia
0.0.1 B. Sabulosum
0.1.1 C. Cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 C. Dysclosus
0.0.4 C. Versicolor
0.0.4 D. Diamantinensis
0.0.1 G. Porteri
0.0.1 H. Himalayana
0.0.2 H. Maculata
0.0.1 I. Mira
0.0.1 L. Paryabana
0.0.5 M. Balfouri (3 suspected Females)
0.0.1 N. Chromatus
1.0.0 N. Coloratovilosus (MM)
0.2.0 O. Violaceopes
0.0.1 P. Atrichromatus
0.0.1 P. Auratus
0.0.3 P. Sp Green
0.0.3 P. Sp Dominican Purple
0.0.3 P. Victorii
0.0.3 P. Pulcher
0.0.2 P. Irminia
0.0.1 P. Cambridgei
0.1.1 P. Reduncus
0.0.1 P. Sabah Blue
0.0.2 P. Rufus
0.0.1 P. Everetti
0.0.1 P. Arbocola
0.0.3 P. Fasciata (1 suspect pen male)
0.0.4 P. Hanumavilasumica
0.0.3 P. Smithi
0.0.3 P. Lowland
0.0.3 P. Tigrinawessli
0.0.5 P. Regalis
0.1.4 P. Rufilata
0.0.5 P. Metallica
0.0.3 P. Striata
0.0.1 P. Ornata
0.0.3 P. Vitatta
0.0.3 P. Miranda
0.0.3 P. Formosa
0.0.3 S. Calceatum
2.2.1 T. Vagans
0.1.1 T. Apophysis
0.0.3 T. Stirmi
0.0.1 X. Immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SixWitcher (May 2, 2021)

I bought my first ever tarantula in January. Now I have 6 slings total, a 3 inch juvenile and another sling on the way. I've taken the plunge and I can't seem to stop. Please send help.

A. avicularia morph 6
A. purpea
C. cyaneopubescens
C. versicolor
G. actaeon (the 3 inch juvie, waiting for molt to sex)
G. pulchra (on the way)
P. irminia
T. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 2, 2021)

SixWitcher said:


> Please send help.


Please send tarantulas, more likely.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kirstielol (May 2, 2021)

Just started keeping tarantulas in February of this year and I'm already up to 15. All slings ranging in size from 0.5" to 2".

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Avicularia avicularia
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma smithi
Caribena versicolor
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Neoholothele incei (gold form)
Nhandu tripepii
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Tlitocatl albopilosus x2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SixWitcher (May 2, 2021)

Kirstielol said:


> Neoholothele incei (gold form)


I almost broke down and got a sling of this species. I will end up getting one eventually I'm sure.


----------



## Craig73 (May 4, 2021)

pretty sure this is all of them...

*NW*
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aviculara Kwitara
Avicularia avicularia M6
Avicularia minatrix
Bonnetina cyaneifemur
Caribena versicolor
Chromatopema Cyaneopunescens
Dolichothele diamantimensis
Grammistila iheringi
Homeomma sp. gold
Neoholotheli incei
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus 
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Psalmopoeus victori
Pseudhapalopus sp.columbia
Theraphosidae sp. megacarapax
Theraphosidae sp. panama
Tlitocatl albopilosus

*OW*
Harpactira Pulchripes
Idiothele Mira
Pelinobius muticus 
Poecilotheria metallica
Pterinochilus murinus

This thread looks like Joe Rossi’s classified ad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Aiden4 (May 26, 2021)

I currently just have a Tliltocatl albopilosus but I am getting a Tliltocatl vagans and a Lasiodora parahybana!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swamps (May 26, 2021)

I'm new to the hobby, so I don't have many and all are slings so far; biggest is roughly 2" or a little less:
T. Violaceus
P. Irminia
P. Victori
B. Klaasi
N. Chromatus

And two that I will pick up tomorrow:
C. Versicolor
E. Murinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yetkin (May 26, 2021)

0.1.0 p.tigrinawesseli
0.1.0 p.murinus- Nyla
0.1.0 h.maculata-Azula
0.1.0 p.regalis
0.0.1 s.calceatum
0.0.3 c.marshalli
0.0.1 g.pulchripes
0.0.1 l.parahybana

Yeah..ı dont really like urticating hairs ı bought grammostola and lasiodora when ı strated after that just ow ı dont think ı would get any nw terrestial tarantula in the future 
And ı also open for name suggestions for this girls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 26, 2021)

L. parahybana 1”

A. avicularia M6 1/8”

C. versicolor 1/2

T. vagans 4”

T. albopilosus 1/4”

N. incei 1”

Literally nothing compared to some of you guys, I’ve somehow managed to restrain myself to 6 over the past 2 years.

(and a few hundred mantids but those don’t count)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seekeroftruth (May 26, 2021)

8 legged said:


> 0.1.0 A. geniculata
> 0.0.1 B. simoroxigorum
> 0.0.1 B. emilia
> 0.1.1 B. hamorii
> ...


Fantastic collection of psalmopous and also tappies.


----------



## 8 legged (May 26, 2021)

Seekeroftruth said:


> Fantastic collection of psalmopous and also tappies.


...thank you, these two are my very valued and favorite genera!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (May 26, 2021)

1.0.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 Grammostola iheringi
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra "quirogui"
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea        
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu tripepii
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus insignis Colombia
0.0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.0.1 Tlilticatil vagans
0.0.1 Xenesthis Intermedia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855 (May 26, 2021)

Im really jealous of the UK,EU keepers with both P.subfusca forms.


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

*Updated list as of 05/28/2021
In the order of sequence*

Brachypelma hamorii x3
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Caribena versicolor
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x3
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei x2
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Cyriocosmus leetzi
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis x2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 29, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Same here:
> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings:
> 
> Acanthoscurria chacoana
> ...


Updating:
Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
Augacephalus breyeri
Avicularia juruensis M1 (ex. A. sp. "Pucallpa".
Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"

(Thinking about complete the list with other animals, if thats ok)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 29, 2021)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 1.0.0 (Zucchini)
Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.0.1
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1.0 (Daisy)
Bonnetina sp chamela 0.1.0 (Vienna)
Brachypelma albiceps 0.0.1
Brachypelma auratum 0.1.0 (Lucy)
Brachypelma boehmei 0.1.0 (Ginger)
Brachypelma emilia 0.1.0 (Mina)
Brachypelma emilia 1.0.0 (Rhubarb)
Brachypelma hamorii 1.0.0 (Cheeseburger)
Brachypelma hamorii 0.0.1
Brachypelma klaasi 0.1.0 (Mirage)
Brachypelma klaasi 1.0.0 (Inferno)
Brachypelma klaasi 1.0.0 (Bazooka)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1.0 (Gossamer)
Cyriocosmus elegans 0.1.0 (Vickie)
Davus pentaloris 0.1.0 (Octavia)
Grammostola iherengi 0.1.0 (Voodoo)
Grammostola porteri 1.0.0 (Professor Chaos)
Grammostola porteri 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.1.0 (Niobe)
Grammostola pulchripes 0.1.0 (Legs)
Grammostola rosea (RCF) 1.0.0 (Tywin)
Grammostola rosea (RCF) 1.0.0 (Pepperoni)
Homoeomma chilensis 0.1.0 (Fidget)
Lasiodora difficilis 0.1.0 (Furry Land Octopus)
Lasiodora klugi 0.1.0 (Minerva)
Nhandu carapoensis 0.0.1
Nhandu chromatus 0.1.0 (Beverly)
Nhandu chromatus 0.1.0 (Inara)
Nhandu tripepii 1.0.0 (Moose)
Nhandu tripepii 1.0.0 (Charles Barkley)
Nhandu tripepii 0.1.0 (Cinnamon)
Pamphobeteus platyomma 1.0.0 (Donatello) - MM
Pamphobeteus sp machala 1.0.0 (Reginald)
Pamphobeteus sp machala 0.1.0 (Midnight)
Phormictopus atrichomatus 0.1.0 (Drucilla)
Phormictopus auratus 1.0.0 (Achilles)
Phormictopus auratus 0.1.0 (Charlotte)
Phormictopus cancerides 0.1.0 (Nutella)
Phormictopus sp Dominican purple 1.0.0 (Fenrir)
Phormictopus sp Dominican purple 0.1.0 (Vegas)
Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola 1.0.0 (Shooter McGavin)
Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola 0.1.0 (Sassafras)
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.0.1
Pterinopelma sazimai 1.0.0 (Pepsi)
Pterinopelma sazimai 0.1.0 (Liara)
Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina 0.1.0 (Andromeda)
Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina 0.1.0 (Sandy)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (hobby form) 1.0.0 (Oregano)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (hobby form) 1.0.0 (Curly Fries) 
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 1.0.0 (Mr. Miyagi)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 1.0.0 (Arnold Schwarzelegger) - MM
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 0.1.0 (Kaylee)
Tliltocatl vagans 0.1.0 (Raven)
Tliltocatl vagans 0.1.0 (Magic)
Xenesthis immanis 1.0.0 (Fireball)
Xenesthis immanis 0.1.0 (Selene)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> (Thinking about complete the list with other animals, if thats ok)


I personally don’t mind at all, and I am all interested what else you’re keeping, but for the sake of keeping ‘tarantula chat’ relevance, let’s keep it only to tarantulas, for now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 29, 2021)

As a big fan of the genus, I'm kind of disappointed there aren't more Phormingochilus keepers. Guess I'm going to have to hit up every 'Suggest a T' thread and push people with experience to give them a healthy consideration lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> I'm kind of disappointed there aren't more Phormingochilus keepers.


Maybe it’s partly because of their somewhat higher prices than other genus. I am highly interested to keep some in near future.


----------



## l4nsky (May 29, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Maybe it’s partly because of their somewhat higher prices than other genus. I am highly interested to keep some in near future.


They can be, but not all of them. P. sp rufus is the perfect gateway to a Phormingochilus addiction. They're readily available and stay quite small. I usually see them for sale at prices considerably less then Poecilotheria or Pamphobetus, but a lot of keepers just don't get drawn to them like the aforementioned genus. If you do get hooked, there's always P. arbricola for a slightly more expensive (but still less then a P. met), if not uncommon fix. Also, prices on P. sp Sabah Blue are continuing to drop pretty fast (saw slings for $130 the other day, they were $200 ish this time last year), P. sp Akcaya is really starting to become established here in the states, and P. everetti is still floating around at a usually fair price. Plus new ones keep appearing on the scene like P. sp Sabah Dwarf (I don't know if this actually belongs in Phormingochilus to be honest, but it looks just like one in miniature lol). Can you tell I'm infatuated with these tarantulas lol? There is a bit of a learning curve with their care (unless you live in a naturally humid area), but well worth it IME.


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> They can be, but not all of them.


I agree.

I’ve kept Phormingochilus sp rufus once, it turned out to be a male, so I sent him away once it matured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 29, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> I agree.
> 
> I’ve kept Phormingochilus sp rufus once, it turned out to be a male, so I sent him away once it matured.


Well, when you're next thinking about getting a new tarantula, you know what my recommendation will be lol.


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 29, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Well, when you're next thinking about getting a new tarantula, you know what my recommendation will be lol.


I’ve been eyeing for Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum quite some time now, but the price is just…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 29, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> I’ve been eyeing for Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum quite some time now, but the price is just…


Lmao, tell me about it. I didn't even pay that much for my Sabah Blues and Sabah Dwarf is freshly introduced to the hobby and I've seen them cost less lol. It might be a minute til I add them to the collection, but I'm always watching prices lol.


----------



## Metallattorney (May 30, 2021)

My list has been updated.  I am considering downsizing, focusing on the _harpactirinae, _but with a few select others.

_Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba cabocla
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Grammostola pulchra
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster _(2)_
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Heterothele gabonensis
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Orphnaecus sp. Quezon blue
Pelinobius muticus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Tliltocatl vagans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 30, 2021)

Metallattorney said:


> My list has been updated.


Bumba cabocla is now Bumba horrida.
Brachypelma albopilosum is now Tliltocatl albopilosus.


----------



## Metallattorney (May 30, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Bumba cabocla is now Bumba horrida.
> Brachypelma albopilosum is now Tliltocatl albopilosus.


I didn't say I had _brachypelma albopilosum_.  I said I have _brachypelma albiceps_.


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 30, 2021)

Metallattorney said:


> I didn't say I had _brachypelma albopilosum_.  I said I have _brachypelma albiceps_.





Metallattorney said:


> Tliltocatl albopilosum


I meant this one.


----------



## ccTroi (May 30, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Lmao, tell me about it. I didn't even pay that much for my Sabah Blues and Sabah Dwarf is freshly introduced to the hobby and I've seen them cost less lol. It might be a minute til I add them to the collection, but I'm always watching prices lol.


An importer from California is getting several Phormingochilus sp. Sabah red on his upcoming import. GORGEOUS SPIDER!


----------



## ccTroi (May 30, 2021)

Updated list as of 5/30/2021:

0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata

0.0.3 Birupes simoroxigorum
0.0.3 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.3 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.3 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.2 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.3 Brachypelma klaasi

0.0.2 Caribena laeta
0.0.22 Caribena versicolor
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.4 Citharognathus hosei
0.0.4 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.3 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.4 Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
0.0.3 Chilobrachys sp. Saraburi
0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. South Vietnam blue
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus ritae
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus lividus
0.0.4 Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma
0.0.4 Cyriopagopus sp. Cambodian midnight blue
0.0.4 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati
0.0.3 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger

0.0.2 Davus pentaloris
0.0.3 Dolichothele diamantinensis

0.0.4 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.8 Ephebopus murinus

0.0.2 Grammostola actaeon
0.1.2 Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola porteri MM 2017
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes

0.0.3 Haploclastus devamatha
0.0.2 Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.8 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata

0.0.2 Kochiana brunnipes

0.0.14 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana

0.0.5 Monocentropus balfouri

0.0.2 Neoholothele incei
0.0.2 Neoholothele incei gold
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus

0.0.2 Omothymus schioedtei
0.0.2 Omothymus violaceopes
0.0.4 Omothymus sp. Langkawi
0.0.4 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.3 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.0.4 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay
0.0.4 Orphnaecus sp. Cebu
0.0.1 Orphnaecus sp. Quezon blue

0.0.5 Pelinobius muticus
0.0.3 Phormingochilus arboricola
0.0.4 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
0.0.4 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
0.0.2 Phormingochilus sp. Rufus
0.0.4 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue
0.0.4 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria smithi
0.0.4 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.1 Poecilotheria vittata
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pucher
0.1.1 Psalmopeus victori
0.0.2 Pseudoclamoris gigas
0.0.3 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.6 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Botswana/Zimbabwe
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus DCF Mikumi
0.0.2 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.2 Pterinopelma sazimai

0.0.4 Selenocosmia javanensis sumatrana
0.0.2 Sericopelma sp. Boquete
1.0.3 Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina
0.0.4 Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.4 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.3 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.3 Theraphosa stirmi
0.0.2 Tliltocatl vagans

0.0.4 Xenesthis intermedia

@Smotzer get in here lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## scooter1685 (May 30, 2021)

For the most part, I only have one of each species in my T room. I have multiples of a few though, hoping to increase my odds of getting a female. 39 spiders, from 32 species.

2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
1 Aphonopelma moderatum
1 Avicularia avicularia (probably M1)
1 Bonnetina minax
1 Brachypelma albiceps
1 Brachypelma boehmei
3 Bumba horrida
2 Caribena versicolor
2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1 Cyriocosmus elegans
1 Cyriocosmus leetzi
1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
1 Ephebopus murinus
1 Grammostola pulchripes
1 Grammostola quirogai
1 Lasiodorides striatus
1 Linothele megatheloides (Only spider I have that isn't a tarantula)
1 Nhandu chromatus
1 Nhandu tripepii
1 Pamphobeteus sp. cascada
1 Pamphobeteus sp. machala
1 Pamphobeteus sp. mascara
1 Psalmopoeus irminia
1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
1 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia
2 Pterinopelma sazimai
2 Theraphosa apophysis
1 Theraphosinae sp. Roatan
1 Tliltocatl albopilosum
1 Xenesthis immanis
1 Xenesthis sp. megascopula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 15, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Same here:
> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings:
> 
> Acanthoscurria chacoana
> ...



*Updating:*

0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.2.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria gomesiana
2.1.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria natalensis
1.2.2. Acanthoscurria paulensis
0.1.5. Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
0.0.1. Augacephalus breyeri
1.0.1. Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1. Avicularia juruensis M1
0.1.0. Avicularia juruensis M2
0.1.0. Avicularia rufa
0.1.2. Avicularia taunayi

1.0.0. Bacillochilus xenostridulans
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
1.1.0. Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0. Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.1. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.0. Brachypelma klaasi
1.0.0. Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0. Bumba horrida
0.1.0. Bumba cf. lennoni

1.0.0. Cardiopelma mascatum
0.1.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Catanduba peruacu
1.1.0. Catumiri parvum
0.0.1. Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
1.1.1. Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.2. Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0. Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.1.2. Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.2.0. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
0.1.3. Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
0.1.2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0. Coremiocnemis hoggi
0.0.2. Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus aueri
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0. Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
1.1.4. Cyriocosmus ritae
0.0.5. Cyriopagopus hainanum
0.0.2. Cyrtopholis cursor

0.1.2. Davus pentaloris
0.1.0. Dolichothele bolivianum
1.1.9. Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
0.1.0. Dolichothele exilis
0.2.0. Dolichothele mineirum
0.1.0. Dolichothele mottai
0.1.1. Dolichothele rufoniger
0.0.3. Dolichothele sp.

0.2.0. Ephebopus murinus
0.0.2. Euathlus manicata
1.1.0. Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.0. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus sp.

0.0.1. Grammostola actaeon
0.1.0. Grammostola anthracina
1.1.1. Grammostola grossa
1.0.1. Grammostola iheringi
0.2.1. Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2. Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.2. Grammostola quirogai
0.3.0. Grammostola rosea (RCF/NCF)
0.4.0. Grammostola vachoni
1.1.0. Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
0.1.0. Guyruita cerrado

0.0.1. Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
0.1.0. Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.6. Harpactira pulchripes
0.2.0. Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.0. Heterothele gabonensis
0.2.0. Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
0.1 2. Homoeomma cf. villosum
0.1.1. Hysterocrates gigas

0.1.0. Iridopelma hirsutum
0.1.0. Iridopelma zorodes

0.1.0. Kochiana brunnipes

0.2.0. Lasiodora isabellina
0.1.0. Lasiodora itabunae
2.2 0. Lasiodora klugi
1.2.0. Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1. Lasiodora striatipes
0.1.2. Lasiodora subcanens
1.0.1. Lasiodora sp.
0.1.0. Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2. Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

1.1.0. Megaphobema robustum
0.2.9. Monocentropus balfouri

0.1.0. Neoholothele incei
0.1.2. Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.2. Nhandu cerradensis
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0. Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0. Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0. Nhandu sp. "Red"

0.2.0. Omothymus sp. "Hati Hati"
1.2.0. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
1.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

0.1.0. Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
1.1.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.2.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"
2.0.0. Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0. Phormictopus atrichomatus
0.1.0. Plesiopelma longisternale
0.1.0. Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.0. Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria metallica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria miranda
1.0.0. Poecilotheria ornata
1.2.1. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0. Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0. Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0. Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.2. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.1.0. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.0.1. Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1 0. Pterinochilus chordatus
0.1.0. Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.9. Pterinochilus murinus
0.2.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
1.1.0. Pterinopelma vitiosum

0.1.0. Selenocosmia javanensis
1.0.0. Sericopelma generala
1.0.0. Sericopelma rubronitens
0.2.0. Sickius longibulbi
0.1.3. Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.2. Tapinauchenius cf. brunneus
0.0.1.  Tapinauchenius violaceus
1.2.0. Theraphosa blondi
0.1 0. Thrixopelma lagunas
0.1.0. Thrixopelma pruriens
1.2.1. Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
1.1.0. Tliltocatl epicureanus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.0. Tliltocatl sabulosus
1.1.2. Tliltocatl vagans
1.1.0. Tliltocatl verdezi
0.1.0. Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
0.1.1. Typhochlaena seladonia

1.1.0. Vitalius buercheli
0.2.0. Vitalius dubius
0.3.0. Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0. Vitalius lucasae
0.1.0. Vitalius paranaensis
1.2.0. Vitalius roseus
1.2.0. Vitalius sorocabae
0.1.0. Vitalius wacketi

1.1.0. Xenesthis immanis
1.0.0. Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

0.0.1. Ybyrapora diversipes

*Plus:*
Amphibians
Centipedes
Reptiles
Other spiders and arachnids.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jun 15, 2021)

Update:

1.0 Aphonopelma Seemani
1.0 Lasiodora klugi
1.0 Brachypelma auratum
1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
1.0 Chromoatopelma cyanobpubescens
1.0 Pternichilus murinus
1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Poecilotheria miranda
0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
01. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1 Grammostola porteri
0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 Phormcitopus auratus
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris

Scorpion: 0.1 Heterometrus petersi
Amblypygid: 1.0 Phrynus whitei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MushManMike (Jul 4, 2021)

Tarantulas:
0.0.1 Avicularia jurensis MT2
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.2 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp. South Vietnam Blue
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Camb. Midnight Blue
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis
0.1.0 Lampropelma carpenteri
1.0.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Orphnaecus sp. cebu
0.0.1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.1 Pseudoclamoris gigas
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Stomatopelma calceatum
0.0.1 Theraphosa apophysis
0.0.1 Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.1 Tliltocatl vagans 

Other Spiders:
1.0.0 Dolomedes triton
0.1.0 Dolomedes okefinokensis
1.1.0 Phidippus regius 
0.1.0 Calommata signata
0.1.0 Piloctenus haematostoma 
0.0.1 Heteropoda venatoria

Other Inverts:
0.1.0 Paragaleodus sp.
3x Hurido verbena
4x Hirudinaria manillensis
0.0.1 Phyllocrania paradoxa
0.0.1 Hierodula venosa
0.0.1 Orthochirus innesi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 4, 2021)

Updated list as of 08/03/2021
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Caribena versicolor
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x3
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x3
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger x2

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## USNGunner (Aug 4, 2021)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  0.0.1
Caribena versicolor   0.0.1
Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi   0.0.1
Cyriocosmus leetzi    0.1.0
Hapalapous sp. Columbia (lg)  0.0.2
Neoholothele incei    0.0.1
Psalmopoeus cambridgei   0.1.0
Psalmopoeus irminia    0.0.1
Psalmopoeus victorii     0.0.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoodfood (Aug 4, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Updated list as of 08/03/2021
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


I’ve been contemplating the H. gabonensis. I’ve been getting more dwarfs lately and figured this would be a good one. I heard they’re lightning fast though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS (Aug 4, 2021)

Things changed a bit since I last posted here... Also - I failed to uphold my spider limits again.

0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Typhoon - my male - got eaten at the breeder's place)
0.1.0 Tliltocatl vagans
0.1.0 Phormictopus Sp. "green (gold carapace)" (mistakes have been made + after two years the price on those went up so much that this is now the most expensive of my spiders... Glad I grabbed it back in 2019)
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi (I think it'll molt soon so I'll be able to sex it hopefully)
0.0.2 Harpactira pulchripes (Loaned the male - Gilgamesh - in exchange for 2 slings - later got informed that he got eaten)
0.0.2 Phormictopus Sp. "Bayahibe"
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. "Cambodian midnight blue" (Bought labeled as Haplopelma Sp. "midnight blue" but the breeder confirmed it's Cyriopagopus)
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes (personally I'd rather pick G.pulchra but they are nowhere to be found now and my mother thinks G.pulchripes is a beautiful spider so I went with it)

Which brings me to 12 spiders...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 4, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> Bert derner nert
> 
> Tarantulas
> 0.0.5 Acanthoscurria geniculata
> ...


It has been a weird couple of months since my last update.

Deceased:
0.0.1 Hapalotremus albipes expectedly deceased after molt
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans due to bad molt 
1.0.0 Hogna carolinensis (old age after maturing out)

Given away:
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.2 Tliltocatl albopilosus
1.0.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis (traded away for breeding)

Added:
0.0.1 Aphonopelma eutylenum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma steindachneri
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra (big lady!)
1.3.0 Monocentropus balfouri communal
0.1.0 Theraphosinae sp. Peru
1.0.0 Scopelobates sericeus (sold as, actually Holothele sp. Dominican Republic)

And my Holothele sp. Dominican Republic girl is sitting on a sac thanks to the elderly gentleman mentioned above, so I hope that works out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 4, 2021)

Updated list:
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
1.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.1.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.3 Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex Avicularia braunshauseni)
0.0.3 Avicularia variegata
1.3 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
1.2 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue
0.1 Phormingochilus sp. Rufus
0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao Central
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati
0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei
0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum

Since 4/12/21, I've added the following to the collection:
0.0.3 Avicularia variegata
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati
0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei
0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum
1.0.1 Psalmopeous pulcher
0.1 Poecilotheria ornata

I'm expecting 0.0.4 Poecilotheria fasciata this week and, spider slush fund willing, I'm always on the lookout for deals on the species on my wish list. As before, many more to come this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 21Cabbage (Aug 8, 2021)

As of August 8th 2021..
Tliltocatl vagans
Aphonophema Seemanni 
….. Yes, that’s it. That’s my entire collection. Impressive is it? I’m working towards slowly building my collection as I gain more experience and knowledge of these beautiful animals. Perhaps I’ll grab a Curley Haired just to complete my “beginners starter pack”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Aug 8, 2021)

Hadrurus arizonensis, Avicularia avicularia, Aphonopelma seemanni, Heterometrus spinifer, Latrodectus mactans, Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Aug 9, 2021)

lots.
more than most
fewer than some


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 10, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Updated list:
> 1.3 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
> 1.2 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue
> 0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao Central
> ...


That list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## USNGunner (Aug 10, 2021)

Just added my Hamorii today so.................

Brachypelma hamorii   0.1.0
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.0.1
Caribena versicolor 0.0.1
Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi 0.0.1
Cyriocosmus leetzi 0.1.0
Hapalapous sp. Columbia (lg) 0.0.2
Neoholothele incei 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.1.0
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus victorii 0.0.1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 10, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> That list!


Lol I'm fascinated by Asian arboreal and fossorial species. They'll probably be a huge chunk of my collection for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> They'll probably be a huge chunk of my collection for the foreseeable future.


I am slowly moving toward to that direction at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 21, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> I am slowly moving toward to that direction at the moment.


Yeah, IMO they're the pinnacle and bleeding edge of the hobby. Beautiful colors, blazing speed, potent venom, semi-demanding care, and new species are being discovered all the time. Prices reflect all this of course, it's the only downside.


----------



## AnonFlame (Aug 21, 2021)

Small collection of friends with 8 legs here, in the order in which I acquired them:

-Aphonopelma seemanni (i buyed two at first, no photo of her, only one video)

-Stromatopelma calceatum (i buyed her with A. seemanni, i know not the best tarantula for starters, still don't sure if is Stromatopelma or Heteroscodra.)


-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. (Old photo with humid substrate, don't kill me pls)


-Poecilotheria metallica. (After Molt)



Slings:


-Caribena versicolor


-Brachypelma emilia



Coming Soon:

-Hysterocrates gigas

-Lasiodora parahybana

-Psalmopeus irminia

-Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Stardust1986 (Aug 21, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


I keep aphonopelma semani (my first) and have therophosa stirmi (recent, 4 months ago) I want a Brazilian black, and I'd like to have an OBT, but I need to develop my skills more first to get more


----------



## Metallattorney (Aug 22, 2021)

My list has changed again.  Sold a few, bought several more:
_Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriopagopus lividus
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster _(2)
_Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. silaka
Heterothele gabonensis
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Orphnaecus sp. Quezon blue
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi NP
Tliltocatl vagans_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPG (Aug 23, 2021)

Current species list:

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma smithi (apparently a pure bloodline)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubesens
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Chilobrachys dyscolus sp. Vietnam Blue
Cyriopagopus lividus
Grammostola porteri
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Harpactira. pulchripes
Heteroscodra maculata
Hysterocrates gigas
Lasiodora difficilis
Lasiodora parahybana
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu chromatus
Nhandu tripepii
Omothymus hati-hati
Pamphobeteus mascara
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus murinus
Pterinopelma sazimai
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Theraphosa stirmi

Arriving soon:

Avicularia avicularia
Caribena versicolor
Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue
Pelinobius muticus
Phormictopus atrichomatus
Phormictopus cancerides
Poecilotheria rufilata
Theraphosa apophysis

Wish list:

Birupes simoroxigorum
Pamphobeteus antinous
Pamphobeteus Insignis
Pamphobeteus Platyomma
Omothymus violoceps
Sericopelma santa catalina
Xenethisis any sp.

When I move to a possible permanent house this list may explode.


----------



## Yigzatoth (Aug 23, 2021)

Current list:

0.1.0 - A. geniculata
0.0.1 - B. emilia
0.1.0 - C. cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 - C. hati hati
0.1.0 - C. fimbriatus
0.1.1 - E. cyanognathus
0.1.0 - G. pulchra
1.1.0 - H. pulchripes
0.0.2 - I. mira
0.1.0 - M. balfouri
1.1.0 - P. machala
0.1.0 - P. irminia
0.1.0 - P. cambridgei
0.1.0 - T. vagans
0.1.0 - T. albopilosum
0.1.0 - X. sp white
0.1.0 - X. immanis

Wish list:

P. everetti
P. sabah blue
C. sp electric blue
O. schioedtei
C. sp sumatran tiger
P. solaris
E. murinus
P. victorii
T. blondi


----------



## YungRasputin (Aug 24, 2021)

update: Hadrurus arizonensis, Avicularia avicularia, Aphonopelma seemanni, Heterometrus spinifer, Latrodectus mactans, Monocentropus balfouri, Selenocosmia crassipes, Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## Wolfram1 (Aug 24, 2021)

I guess i will put my hand in the fire too.

as of 2018:
0.2.0 _Pamphobeteus sp._ machala (hatched august 2018) 6"+
0.0.x _Euphrynichus bacillifer_ (not a spider)

as of 2019:
0.2.0_ Lasiodora parahybana_ (hatched december 2014) 8"+

as of 2020:
1.0.0 _Tliltocatl vagans_ 5-6" sub adult

as of 2021:
(hatched spring 2021)
0.0.2 _Poecilotheria metallica_
0.0.2 _Poecilotheria regalis_
0.0.2 _Poecilotheria subfusca_ "lowland"
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria miranda_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria formosa_

adopted sub-adults around 3"-4"  8/2021
0.0.1 _Grammostola rosea/porteri_ (2015) 3"
0.0.1_ Brachypelma smithi/hamorii_ (2013) 4"
0.0.1 _Brachypelma smithi/hamorii_ (2012) 4-5"
species identification and sex pending an exuviae, could be a while ...

currently being shipped:
(all 2021)
0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys sp. "kaeng krachen"_
0.0.1 _Chromathopelma cyaneopubescens_
0.0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_
0.0.1 _Heteroscodra maculata_
0.0.1 _Phormictopus auratus_
0.0.1 _Phormictopus sp. "_dominican purple"

Whishlist:
_Phormictopus sp. green_ "full green" from the Dominican Republic
_Aphonopelma mooreae
Theraphosa stirmi_

Pipedreams:
_Hadronyche formidabilis_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 24, 2021)

1.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei

Wish list (for now) :

Phormictopus sp. Green 
Heterothele villosella
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Poecilotheria regalis (perhaps in 10 years when I have more experience)


----------



## Timc (Aug 24, 2021)

Let’s try this off the top of my head;
A. chalchodes (x2)
A. aurantiaca 
B. albiceps 
B. boehmei 
B. emilia
B. hamorii 
B. klassi
B. smithi
C. versicolor (x2)
C. cyaneopubescens 
G. pulchripes 
K. brunnipes
L. parahybana 
N. chromatus 
P. rufilata 
P. sazimai 
P. murinus 
T. albopilosus
T. vagans
=21
Unfortunately I won’t be adding for a few years, and a couple listed are already MMs so that number will certainly decrease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 24, 2021)

Boomkip said:


> 1.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
> 0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
> 
> ...


You have an irminia and an incei, both species that are recommended for keepers to gain experience with fast, unpredictable, and defensive spiders to transition into OW's. Raise them both to adulthood (1-2 years) and you should have more than enough experience and confidence for Poecilotheria. No need to wait a decade  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux (Aug 24, 2021)

vicareux said:


> Currently 5 due to no room to keep a lot more
> T. Albopilosus MM
> N. Chromatus MM
> G. Pulchra
> ...


Update:

1.0.5 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
0.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.3 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.3 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.5 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus 

Sadly the N.chromatus did not survive his encounter with my friend's female.


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 25, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> You have an irminia and an incei, both species that are recommended for keepers to gain experience with fast, unpredictable, and defensive spiders to transition into OW's. Raise them both to adulthood (1-2 years) and you should have more than enough experience and confidence for Poecilotheria. No need to wait a decade  .


That's great to hear! All though I am in no hurry, it took me 2,5 years after getting my G. pulchra before I found myself comfortable enough to go for next level spiders. In that case I got lucky that my male G. pulchra has a bad temperament, so I am already used to defensive spiders now.

In December I am expanding. For Christmas I will be receiving a beginner mystery box (you won't know what you get until you open the box, ofcourse species names are included then). So now I am collecting and preparing multiple enclosures for slings, juvies, possible adults for Terrestrial, Arboreal and Fossorial spiders that range in the level 1-4 difficulty. 

I am pretty excited for that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 25, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> What species are you keeping currently?


I maintain an updated list in my profile.  These are listed in the order in which I acquired them:

1.2.0 _Avicularia avicularia_
0.2.0 _Grammostola pulchra_
1.0.0 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
0.1.0 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_
0.1.0 _Neoholothele incei_
0.1.0 _Davus pentaloris_
1.0.0 _Bumba horrida_
0.1.0 _Phormictopus_ sp.  "south Hispaniola"
0.1.0 _Psalmopoeus irminia_
0.0.1 _Augacephalus ezendami_
0.1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_
0.1.0 _Ephebopus murinus_
1.0.0 _Caribena versicolor_
0.0.1 _Omothymus schioedtei_
0.0.1 _Pterinopelma sazimai_
1.0.0 _Grammostola iheringi_
0.0.1 _Grammostola actaeon_
0.0.3 _Idiothele mira_
0.0.2 _Ceratogyrus marshalli_
0.0.1 _Selenocosmia crassipes_
0.0.1 _Harpactira pulchripes_
0.0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys dyscolus_
0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp.  "Panama"
0.0.1 _Kochiana brunnipes_
0.0.1 _Grammostola grossa_
0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 27, 2021)

Updated list as of 08/27/2021
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x3
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus x2
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger x2
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 27, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Updated list as of 08/27/2021
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


The Asian sp presence grows I see. A. moorea and H. chilensis as well? Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 27, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> The Asian sp presence grows I see. A. moorea and H. chilensis as well? Lovely


Oh yes I am.

And for 

Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Homoeomma chilensis x2

I’ve been keeping them quite some time.


----------



## Boomkip (Aug 29, 2021)

Boomkip said:


> 1.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
> 0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
> 
> ...



Went to a reptile expo, came home with nothing that is on my wishlist  But a whole lot of something else. (Some of the spiders were basically free)

Newly added

1.1.1 Tliltocatl Albopilosum
0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchripes
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus aueri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpidermanDanZW (Aug 29, 2021)

Metallattorney said:


> My list has changed again.  Sold a few, bought several more:
> _Augacephalus ezendami
> Brachionopus pretoriae
> Brachypelma albiceps
> ...


That's a lot of OW's!


----------



## 8 legged (Aug 29, 2021)

0.1.0 A. geniculata
0.1.0 A. chalcodes
0.0.2 A. minatrix
0.0.2 A. purpurea
0.0.1 B. simoroxigorum
0.0.1 B. emilia
0.1.1 B. hamorii
0.0.1 C. versicolor
0.0.2 C. darlingi
0.0.2 C. olivaceum
0.1.0 C. kaeng krachan
0.1.2 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 C. elegans
0.0.1 C. leetzi
0.0.3 C. hati hati
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus
0.1.2 G. pulchra
0.0.1 H. sp. colombia
0.0.1 H. himalayana
0.1.0 H. pulchripes
1.0.0 H. maculata
0.1.0 I. mira
0.0.1 L. klugi
0.1.0 L. parahybana
0.0.1 M. balfouri
0.0.1 N. panamanaus
1.2.0 N. incei
0.1.1 N. chromatus
1.0.0 P. vespertinus
0.1.0 P. cancerides
1.1.0 P. cambridgei
0.1.1 P. ecclesiasticus
0.1.0 P. emeraldus
0.1.5 P. irminia
0.1.0 P. langenbucheri
0.1.0 P. pulcher
0.0.5 P. reduncus
0.1.0 P. victori
1.1.0 P. murinus
0.0.2 P. sazimai
0.0.3 T. cupreus
0.1.0 T. polybotes
0.1.0 T. rasti
0.0.2 T. violaceus
0.1.0 T. blondi
0.1.0 T. stirmi
0.0.2 T. albopilosum
0.1.2 T. vagans
0.0.2 T. seladonia
and many, many slings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shushu (Aug 30, 2021)

i'm a very new keeper, currently i have a Tliltocatl Albopilosus Nicaragua & a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens. i also currently have a Grammostola Pulchra on the way now!  All female juveniles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dimensionaut (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm fairly new to the hobby so I don't have many...yet.

1x Pterinochilus Murinus
1x Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
1x Caribena Versicolor
1x Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
1x Brachypelma Boehmi 
1x Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 5, 2021)

Updated list as of 09/05/2021
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x3
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus x2
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger x2
Poecilotheria metallica
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum
Birupes simoroxigorum X3 (coming soon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Sep 8, 2021)

updated:


Hadrurus arizonensis, Avicularia avicularia, Aphonopelma seemanni, Heterometrus spinifer, Latrodectus mactans, Monocentropus balfouri, Selenocosmia crassipes, Ceratogyrus marshalli, Trachelas tranquillus, Tliltocatl vagans, Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Attacop (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol guys I’m so jealous- I only have one (I think male) Caribena versicolor named Rocky ‍ I wish I could have more


----------



## Marlana (Sep 11, 2021)

0.2.0 Aphonopelma paloma
0.1.0 Avicularia variegata 
0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia 
0.0.1 Avicularia Peru purple 
0.0.1 Avicularia aurantiaca 
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi 
0.0.3 Avicularia rufa 
0.0.2 Euathlus truculentus green 
0.2.0 Euathlus sp Metropolitana 
0.0.2 Euathlus sp gold lowland
0.0.2 Hapalopus sp Colombia sp large
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp Colombia sp small 
0.3.5 T.seladonia 
0.0.2 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.0.2 Ybyrapora diversipes 
0.0.3 Grammostola rosea RCF 
0.0.1 Neischnocolus sp. "Panama"
0.0.2 Grammostola porteri 
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra  
0.1.2 Homoeomma sp blue Peru 2 
0.0.5 Homoeomma chilensis 
0.0.3 Bonnetina chamela

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 18, 2021)

Updated list as of 09/18/2021
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x3
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus x2
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger x2
Poecilotheria metallica x2
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum
Birupes simoroxigorum X3
Stromatopelma calceatum
Heteroscodra maculata
Avicularia variegata x2

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Sep 19, 2021)

Updated list for me too.

0.1 P. regalis
0.1 P. miranda
0.1 P. metallica
0.0.1 P. ornata
0.1 B. hamorii
0.1 B. emilia
1.0 B. auratum
0.1 P. cambridgei
0.1 P. irminia
1.0 C. cyanopubescens
0.1 B. horrida
1.0 L. klugi
1.0 P. murinus
1.0 G. pulchripes
0.1 G. porteri
0.1 T. stirmi
0.1 P. auratus
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple
0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.1 H. maculata
0.1 S. calceatum
0.1 C. marshalli
0.1 T. albopilosus
0.1 A. chalcodes
1.0 A. seemani
0.1 Omothymus sp. hati hati
1.0 C. huahini
0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 Avicularia avicularia M6
1.0 T. violaceus

Scorpion: 0.1 Heterometrus petersii
Amblypygid: 1.0 Phrynus whitei Nicaragua


----------



## Boomkip (Sep 19, 2021)

Updated. And this will be it for a long long time, because most of them are small, so I need to able to make sure I have enough room for when they are adults 

1.2.1 Grammostola pulchra
1.2.1 Tliltocatl albopilosum (one Nicaragua)
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus aueri
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.2 Brachypelma albiceps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 19, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Updated list as of 09/18/2021
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


You are on fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 20, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating:*
> 
> 0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
> 0.2.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
> ...


*Updating again. 

Mygalomorphae
Theraphosidae*
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.2.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria gomesiana
2.1.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria natalensis
1.2.2. Acanthoscurria paulensis
0.1.5. Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.2. Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
0.0.1. Augacephalus breyeri
1.0.1. Avicularia avicularia M2
0.0.2. Avicularia avicularia M6
0.0.1. Avicularia juruensis M1
0.1.0. Avicularia juruensis M2
0.1.0. Avicularia rufa
0.1.2. Avicularia taunayi

1.0.0. Bacillochilus xenostridulans
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
1.1.0. Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0. Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.1. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.0. Brachypelma klaasi
1.0.0. Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0. Bumba horrida
0.1.0. Bumba cf. tapajos

1.0.0. Cardiopelma mascatum
0.1.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Catanduba flavohirta
0.1.0. Catanduba peruacu
1.1.0. Catumiri parvum
0.0.1. Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
1.1.1. Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.2. Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0. Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.1.2. Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.2.0. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
0.1.3. Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
0.1.2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0. Coremiocnemis hoggi
0.0.2. Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus aueri
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0. Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
1.1.4. Cyriocosmus ritae
0.1.0. Cyrtogrammomma monticola
0.0.5. Cyriopagopus hainanus
0.1.0. Cyriopagopus vonwirthi
0.0.2. Cyrtopholis cursor

0.1.2. Davus pentaloris
0.1.0. Dolichothele bolivianum
1.1.9. Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
0.1.0. Dolichothele exilis
0.2.0. Dolichothele mineirum
0.1.0. Dolichothele mottai
0.1.1. Dolichothele rufoniger
0.0.3. Dolichothele sp.

0.2.0. Ephebopus murinus
0.0.2. Euathlus manicata
1.1.0. Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.2. Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis
0.1.0. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi

0.0.1. Grammostola actaeon
0.1.0. Grammostola anthracina
1.1.1. Grammostola grossa
1.0.1. Grammostola iheringi
0.2.1. Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2. Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.2. Grammostola quirogai
0.3.0. Grammostola rosea (RCF/NCF)
0.4.0. Grammostola vachoni
1.1.0. Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
0.1.0. Guyruita cerrado

0.1.0. Hapalopus butantan
0.0.3. Hapalopus formosus
0.0.1. Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
0.1.0. Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.6. Harpactira pulchripes
0.2.0. Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.0. Heterothele gabonensis
0.2.0. Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
0.1 2. Homoeomma cf. villosum
0.1.1. Hysterocrates gigas

0.1.0. Iridopelma hirsutum
0.1.0. Iridopelma vanini
0.1.0. Iridopelma zorodes

0.1.0. Kochiana brunnipes

0.2.0. Lasiodora isabellina
0.1.0. Lasiodora itabunae
2.2 0. Lasiodora klugi
1.2.0. Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0. Lasiodora pleopectra
0.0.1. Lasiodora striatipes
0.1.2. Lasiodora subcanens
1.0.1. Lasiodora sp.
0.1.0. Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2. Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

1.1.0. Megaphobema robustum
0.2.9. Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0. Munduruku bicoloratum

0.1.0. Neoholothele incei
0.1.2. Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.2. Nhandu cerradensis
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0. Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0. Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0. Nhandu sp. "Red"

0.2.0. Omothymus sp. "Hati Hati"
1.2.0. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
1.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

0.1.0. Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
1.1.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.2.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"
2.0.0. Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0. Phormictopus atrichomatus
0.1.0. Plesiopelma longisternale
0.1.0. Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.0. Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria metallica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.2. Poecilotheria ornata
1.2.1. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0. Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0. Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0. Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.2. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.1.0. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.0.1. Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1 0. Pterinochilus chordatus
0.1.0. Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.9. Pterinochilus murinus
0.2.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
1.1.0. Pterinopelma vitiosum

0.0.2. Selenocosmia crassipes
0.1.0. Selenocosmia javanensis
1.0.0. Sericopelma generala
1.0.0. Sericopelma rubronitens
0.2.0. Sickius longibulbi
0.1.3. Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.2. Tapinauchenius cf. brunneus
0.0.1. Tapinauchenius violaceus
1.2.0. Theraphosa blondi
0.1 0. Thrixopelma lagunas
0.1.0. Thrixopelma pruriens
1.2.1. Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
1.1.0. Tliltocatl epicureanus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.0. Tliltocatl sabulosus
1.1.2. Tliltocatl vagans
1.1.0. Tliltocatl verdezi
0.1.0. Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
0.1.1. Typhochlaena seladonia

1.1.0. Vitalius buercheli
0.2.0. Vitalius dubius
0.3.0. Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0. Vitalius lucasae
1.0.0. Vitalius nondescriptus
0.1.0. Vitalius paranaensis
1.2.0. Vitalius roseus
1.2.0. Vitalius sorocabae
0.1.0. Vitalius vellutinus
0.1.0. Vitalius wacketi

1.1.0. Xenesthis immanis
1.0.0. Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

0.0.1. Ybyrapora diversipes

*Actinopodidae*
0.1.0 Actinopus rufipes
0.1.1 Actinopus sp.

*Cyrtaucheniidae*
0.1.0. Fufius sp.

*Dipluridae*
0.1.0. Diplura paraguayensis
0.1.0. Diplura sp.
1.2.2. Harmonicon sp.
0.1.0. Linothele sericata
1.2.3. Linothele sp.

*Ischnothelidae*
0.1.0. Ischnothele guianensis


*Other spiders

Mesothelae
Liphistiidae*
0.1.0. Liphistius cf. ornatus

*Araneomorphae
Ctenidae*
0.1.1. Isoctenus coxalis

*Thomisidae*
1.1.2. Epicadus heterogaster.


*Scorpiones

Buthidae*
1.1.3. Androctonus australis garzoni
0.1.0. Hottentotta hottentotta
0.1.3. Hottentotta jayakari
0.1.0. Jaguajir rochae
1.2.2. Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.1.0. Parabuthus capensis
0.x.0. Tityus confluens
0.1.2. Tityus fasciolatus
0.1.2. Tityus matogrossensis
0.1.0. Tityus serrulatus
0.1.0. Tityus stigmurus
1.0.0. Zabius fuscus

*Hormuridae*
0.0.2. Opisthacanthus cayaporum

*Scorpionidae*
0.0.1. Gigantometrus swammerdami

*Vaejovidae*
0.1.2. Paravaejovis spinigerus


*Other arachnids

Amblypygi
Phrynidae*
0.0.2 Heterophrynus longicornis

Plus, amphibians and reptiles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Wow 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 21, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating again.
> 
> Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


WHAT! HOW DO YOU EVEN CARE FOR THIS MANY!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 21, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> WHAT! HOW DO YOU EVEN CARE FOR THIS MANY!?!


As impossible as it sounds, I can take care of them all in one day, it took me about five to six hours to finish, but if I decide to take some pictures, it can take about eight hours so, I usually use my free saturdays and sundays. The exceptions are my lizard and three dart frogs, that requires almost everyday care.

So, if I have some social event on the weekend (starting friday, lol), I usually take a few hours after I return home from my job to care for them, from monday to thursday, and usually, I can finish them all by thursday. 

Basically, that's it.

Edit:
I know this is kinda "hobby cliche" but yes, it is a pleasure and therapeutic (is that a word? Lol) to take care of them wether only on the weekends or daily basis. As long as I have time to work, and have a social life, I won't stop.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Wow 1


----------



## ZombieGos (Oct 2, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating again.
> 
> Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


Are there color morphs of D. Diamantinensis?!


----------



## Moroes (Oct 2, 2021)

SageN said:


> I’m jealous of how many some of you guys have lol, I just have three right now-
> Homoeomma chilensis (at least I think I still have one. They went into their burrow 2 months ago and haven’t been seen since)
> Caribena versicolor
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


I rather 1 Homoeomma Chilensis over 20 of any other T. I'm pretty sure many might be jealous of you actually. I have 0 T's atm, but I have a few different critters in my home. I'm on a waiting list for a phidippus audax which I'll get in the next few weeks. I want a N. Incei, however I think I much rather what you have, so I'm being patient and waiting, as I refuse to own more than 1-2 T's and I want to make sure the ones I get are my favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 2, 2021)

ZombieGos said:


> Are there color morphs of D. Diamantinensis?!








						D. diamantinensis. Color variation.
					

Sorry, this is one more of those "this is another one of those threads". :yawn:  That being said...  Here's something most keepers don't know. D. diamantinensis has 3 color variations, all of them live in the same region (near each other, btw). They are green, blue and dark/black, accordingly...



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Edan bandoot (Oct 3, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> As impossible as it sounds, I can take care of them all in one day, it took me about five to six hours to finish, but if I decide to take some pictures, it can take about eight hours so, I usually use my free saturdays and sundays. The exceptions are my lizard and three dart frogs, that requires almost everyday care.
> 
> So, if I have some social event on the weekend (starting friday, lol), I usually take a few hours after I return home from my job to care for them, from monday to thursday, and usually, I can finish them all by thursday.
> 
> ...


You could probably do without the social life if push comes to shove 



Moroes said:


> I rather 1 Homoeomma Chilensis over 20 of any other T. I'm pretty sure many might be jealous of you actually. I have 0 T's atm, but I have a few different critters in my home. I'm on a waiting list for a phidippus audax which I'll get in the next few weeks. I want a N. Incei, however I think I much rather what you have, so I'm being patient and waiting, as I refuse to own more than 1-2 T's and I want to make sure the ones I get are my favourite.


Last week you refused to have more than 1, this week it's 1-2. Soon you'll have a whole army.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 3, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating again.
> 
> Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


What’s the total adding crickets  

Well mine is by no means as amazing as others

Theraphosidae
1. Brachypelma hamorii sling
2. Brachypelma Auratum sling
3. Caribena versicolor(I think red color form) adult
4. Ephebopus murinus adult
5. Harpactira pulchripes sling
6. Monocentropus balfouri sling
7. Ceratogyrus marshalli sling
8. augacephalus ezendami sling
9. Haploclastus devamatha sling

Macrothelidae
1. Macrothele sp. “sphageo”(I think that’s how it is spelled)

Pisauridae
1. 2x Dolomedes triton


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 4, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> As impossible as it sounds, I can take care of them all in one day, it took me about five to six hours to finish, but if I decide to take some pictures, it can take about eight hours so, I usually use my free saturdays and sundays. The exceptions are my lizard and three dart frogs, that requires almost everyday care.
> 
> So, if I have some social event on the weekend (starting friday, lol), I usually take a few hours after I return home from my job to care for them, from monday to thursday, and usually, I can finish them all by thursday.
> 
> ...


Couldn’t agree more. Inverts, reptiles, and amphibians are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux (Oct 9, 2021)

Quite possibly a final update:
1.0.5 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
0.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.3 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.3 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.5 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus
+
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Hysterocrates gigas

These two were the last ones checked off from my wishlist,so i really don't need anything else. My collection is done! Though i wouldnt mind a Theraphosa if i find slings for sale in the future


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

vicareux said:


> Quite possibly a final update:
> 1.0.5 Tliltocatl albopilosus
> 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
> ...


What an iconic list. You got some sweet species. What’s your h. Gigas like.


----------



## vicareux (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> What an iconic list. You got some sweet species. What’s your h. Gigas like.


Thank you!
The only time i saw my H.gigas fully was during the rehouse when i brought it home. It wasnt bolty,it was rather well behaved for an OW,it just wanted to tuck itself into a corner and hide. 
(Funny thing,i tried the flood method to get it out of the burrow from the sling enclosure i got it in,but then i remembered they like that moisture,it just went deeper lol - so flood method on H.gigas is useless,quite the opposite effect)
When i got it in the enclosure it went straight into the pre-made burrow. And the next day it already built a tunnel system with 3 exits.
It has a noticeable appetite but it never goes much past the burrow for food. If the food is too far from the burrow,it will abandon its hunt and retreat back. So you have to leave the feeder exactly in the mouth of the burrow without it falling down into the burrow,lol.

I love fossorial baboons,its like a christmas everytime you see them out,but i can understand if some people are turned off by T's they wont see out often.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

vicareux said:


> Thank you!
> The only time i saw my H.gigas fully was during the rehouse when i brought it home. It wasnt bolty,it was rather well behaved for an OW,it just wanted to tuck itself into a corner and hide.
> (Funny thing,i tried the flood method to get it out of the burrow from the sling enclosure i got it in,but then i remembered they like that moisture,it just went deeper lol - so flood method on H.gigas is useless,quite the opposite effect)
> When i got it in the enclosure it went straight into the pre-made burrow. And the next day it already built a tunnel system with 3 exits.
> ...


For me I just love fossorials from the way they hunt to there impressive colors. There just so cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 9, 2021)

vicareux said:


> i really don't need anything else.


Oh you do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicareux (Oct 9, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Oh you do.


Let me lie to myself for at least a month


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 9, 2021)

vicareux said:


> Let me lie to myself for at least a month


No you won’t.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Angry 1


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 9, 2021)

vicareux said:


> Quite possibly a final update:
> 1.0.5 Tliltocatl albopilosus
> 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
> ...


You're missing an Asian sp. lol


----------



## vicareux (Oct 9, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> You're missing an Asian sp. lol


True,though apart from pokies,asian T's are quite uncommon here. I find a H.himalayana every now and then,but i always rather go for a baboon


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 9, 2021)

I don’t have enough T’s and y’all have made me feel so inadequate  jk. Once we move, I’ll have ALL the T’s.

0.0.1 b. hamorii
0.0.1 a. avicularia

Being delivered on Wednesday -
0.0.1 t. apophysis
0.0.1 n. chromata


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

QuinnStarr said:


> I don’t have enough T’s and y’all have made me feel so inadequate  jk. Once we move, I’ll have ALL the T’s.
> 
> 0.0.1 b. hamorii
> 0.0.1 a. avicularia
> ...


t apophysis their pretty feisty


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> t apophysis their pretty feisty


They are indeed. I’m excited! I can recite Tom Moran’s husbandry video for them word-for-word, I’ve watched it so many times.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

QuinnStarr said:


> They are indeed. I’m excited! I can recite Tom Moran’s husbandry video for them word-for-word, I’ve watched it so many times.


Hope you enjoy that wonderful species. There definitely a beautiful t


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Hope you enjoy that wonderful species. There definitely a beautiful t


I’m nervous about their speed but hoping it’s managed easily enough by doing rehousing inside of an aquarium until they’re too big. Then I have no idea what I’m going to do


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 9, 2021)

QuinnStarr said:


> I’m nervous about their speed but hoping it’s managed easily enough by doing rehousing inside of an aquarium until they’re too big. Then I have no idea what I’m going to do


Listen I was pretty bold stepping into old worlds with only three years of experience. Was it the best decision, probably not but with the help of this community I know everything will be okay.


I hope


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 9, 2021)

None, and I'm looking to fix that next week.


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Listen I was pretty bold stepping into old worlds with only three years of experience. Was it the best decision, probably not but with the help of this community I know everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> I hope


You’ve got this!

I’m still a relative newbie to the scene, having only raised a _rosea_ before that lived for over 20 years and then having a 7 year gap between that one and the two I have now.
But research, research, research has helped me a TON.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Oct 10, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Listen I was pretty bold stepping into old worlds with only three years of experience. Was it the best decision, probably not but with the help of this community I know everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> I hope


For people like me in Australia, we have to jump straight away to old world tarantulas with 0 experience. We have no choice in the matter!


----------



## Boomkip (Oct 12, 2021)

A little update again since it was my birthday and my friend gifted me some T's (mystery box and one sub-adult)


1.2.1 Grammostola pulchra
1.2.1 Tliltocatl albopilosum (one Nicaragua)
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Davus pentaloris
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus aueri
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.2 Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1. Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens
0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr (Oct 12, 2021)

dragonblade71 said:


> For people like me in Australia, we have to jump straight away to old world tarantulas with 0 experience. We have no choice in the matter!


Oof. I didn’t even think about that. Y’all poor Australians  Right into the OW’s straight from the womb.
Off topic question for you - Is it true that there are no squirrels in Australia? Someone told me that once and, if it’s true, that boggles my mind because they’re a dime a dozen here.


----------



## YungRasputin (Oct 13, 2021)

Hadrurus arizonensis, Avicularia avicularia, Aphonopelma seemanni, Heterometrus spinifer, Latrodectus mactans, Monocentropus balfouri, Selenocosmia crassipes, Ceratogyrus marshalli, Trachelas tranquillus, Tliltocatl vagans, Psalmopoeus irminia, Pterinochilus murinus, Heteroscoda maculata


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 16, 2021)

0.0.1 Y.diversipes
0.0.1 C.versicolor
0.1    T.albopilosus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 18, 2021)

YungRasputin said:


> Hadrurus arizonensis, Avicularia avicularia, Aphonopelma seemanni, Heterometrus spinifer, Latrodectus mactans, Monocentropus balfouri, Selenocosmia crassipes, Ceratogyrus marshalli, Trachelas tranquillus, Tliltocatl vagans, Psalmopoeus irminia, Pterinochilus murinus, Heteroscoda maculata


The Trachelas tranquillus are so cute. Always giving threat poses.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 19, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Macrothelidae
> 1. Macrothele sp. “sphageo”(I think that’s how it is spelled)


Macrothele sp. phago


----------



## Gojira64 (Oct 19, 2021)

Cyriopagopus Schmidti
Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger 
Xenethis intermedia
Cyriopagopus lividus


----------



## Blue Eyed Bri (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow, some of these lists are super impressive! 

In order of purchase:
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii "Pumpkin"
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra "Salem" (Constantly seals off his burrow, maybe I'll see him again one day lol)
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor "Neon"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia "Tigger" (Maybe one day they'll let me take their molt w/o destroying it )
0.0.1 Theraphosa stirmi "Artemis" (or "Pissy" dependent on the day)
0.0.3 Holothele incei (gold) "Midas," "Galleon," and "Nugget"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca (highland) "Bandit"
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa (Hasn't been named yet, would love suggestions )

Any suggestions on which species to look at next?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 26, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating again.
> 
> Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


Were did you find the Actinopus rufipes


----------



## vicareux (Oct 26, 2021)

Blue Eyed Bri said:


> Wow, some of these lists are super impressive!
> 
> In order of purchase:
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii "Pumpkin"
> ...


You need a baboon in your collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 31, 2021)

Updated list as of 10/31/2021
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x2
Encyocratella olivacea
Pamphobeteus antinous
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus x2
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger
Poecilotheria metallica x2
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum
Birupes simoroxigorum X3
Stromatopelma calceatum
Heteroscodra maculata
Avicularia variegata x2
Phormingochilus akcaya x2
Nhandu coloratovillosus

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Westicles (Oct 31, 2021)

Blue Eyed Bri said:


> Wow, some of these lists are super impressive!
> 
> In order of purchase:
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii "Pumpkin"
> ...


P. cambridgei


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 31, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> Updated list as of 10/31/2021
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


2 mooreaes . Are they showing adult color. When did your h devamatha show color. I have a one inch sling and I am wondering when I’m gonna see some of that cool coloration.


----------



## grumpycow3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Rn I have

~11cm G. porteri
~4cm G. pulchra
~4cm A. geniculata
~1cm T. albopilosus
~2cm C. cyaneopubescens

Not planning to get more until warmer weather for shipping next year but happy with how my current species are getting on


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 31, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> 2 mooreaes . Are they showing adult color.


No they are not. They are still slings, and after two years, they are still almost same size as two years ago.



Jonathan6303 said:


> When did your h devamatha show color.


They are still slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 31, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Updating again.
> 
> Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


*Updating*
(Only the new ones, this time, the list is too long to copy )

*Theraphosidae*
0.0.1. Ephebopus foliatus
0.0.2. Ephebopus uatuman
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Tigre Esmeralda"

0.0.3. Heterothele sp. "Villosella"

0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Cascada"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Manabi"

0.0.1. Theraphosa stirmi.

*Scorpiones

Buthidae*
0.0.1. Androctonus gonneti
0.0.1. Buthus mardochei
0.0.1. Hottentotta tamulus
0.0.1. Leiurus heberti (Yellow)
0.0.1. Parabuthus transvaalicus

*Diplocentridae*
0.0.1. Nebo omanensis

Can't wait for these slings to grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 31, 2021)

Update!

0.1 A. chalcodes
1.0 A. seemani
0.1 A. avicularia M6
1.0 B. auratum
0.1 B. emilia
0.1 B. hamorii
0.1 B. horrida
0.1 C. marshalli
1.0 C. schmidti
1.0 C. cyanopubescens
0.1 G. porteri
1.0 G. pulchripes
0.1 H. maculata
1.0 L. klugi
0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. hati hati
0.1 P. auratus
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Domincan purple
0.1 P. cambridgei 
0.1 P. irminia
0.1 P. metallica
0.1 P. miranda
0.1 P. ornata
0.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.1 S. calceatum
0.1 T. albopilosus (Honduran)
1.0 T. violaceus
0.1 T. stirmi

Scorpion: Hadrurus arizonensis 
Amblypygid: Phrynus whitei
Insects:
0.1 Gromphadorhina portentosa
0.2 Stenopelmatus fuscus


----------



## Metallattorney (Nov 7, 2021)

My collection has changed significantly since this summer.

Out are:
_Brachypelma albiceps
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Grammostola pulchra
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Orphnaecus sp. Quezon Blue
Psalmopoeus irminia
Tliltocatl albopilosus
Tliltocatl vagans_

Current collection:
_Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. silaka
Heterothele gabonensis
Idiothele mira
Moncentropus balfouri
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus Usambara_


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Nov 7, 2021)

Metallattorney said:


> My collection has changed significantly since this summer.
> 
> Out are:
> _Brachypelma albiceps
> ...


Someone likes baboons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (Nov 7, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Someone likes baboons


Maybe a little.


----------



## QuinnStarr (Nov 10, 2021)

I added C. cyaneopubescens and P. nigricolor Ecuador to my collection over the weekend.

the P. nigricolor is the worst at kicking hairs. Open the door to the spider room too hard and it goes ballistic on the kicks. Don’t get me started about opening the enclosure to refresh it’s water dish after it fills it up with substrate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## quirinus (Nov 11, 2021)

this summer i've gone from 28 to 14. right now i keep:

0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens juvenile
0.1 Brachypelma hamorii juvenile
0.1 Tliltocatl kahlenbergi adult
0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei adult
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. "machala" juvenile
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica adult
1.1 Phormingochilus sp. "rufus" adult/juvenile
0.0.3 Chilobrachys sp. electric blue juveniles
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus BCF juvenile
0.1 Theraphosa blondi juvenile
0.1 Theraphosa stirmi juvenile


----------



## Toadfang (Nov 11, 2021)

Brachypelma Emilia
Grammostola Pulchra

*And 2 Amblypygids.*


----------



## rapidfire (Nov 12, 2021)

Grammostola pulchripes 
Grammostola pulchra
Caribena versicolor
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Poecilotheria metallica 
Poecilotheria regalis
Harpactira pulchripes 
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Avicularia juruensis m2
Cyriopagopus lividus
Heteroscodra maculata
Pterinochilus murinus 
Pterinochilus murinus DCF
Pterinochilus lugardi
Idiothele mira
Heterothele gabonesis 
Monocentropis balfouri
Therphosa stirmi
Chilobrachys sp. “Electric Blue”
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Cyriopagopus minax

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## rapidfire (Nov 12, 2021)

Metallattorney said:


> My collection has changed significantly since this summer.
> 
> Out are:
> _Brachypelma albiceps
> ...



We have the same taste in spiders! Nice collection.


----------



## Metallattorney (Dec 11, 2021)

Another update:

_Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. silaka
Heterothele gabonensis
Idiothele mira
Moncentropus balfouri
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus Usambara_


----------



## antinous (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m focusing on a handful of genera currently, but would like to branch out down the line when I have a more permanent living space.

Have these or they’re on the way:
0.0.1 𝘕𝘦𝘰𝘩𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘵𝘩𝘦𝘭𝘦 𝘪𝘯𝘤𝘦𝘪
0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 affinis 𝘯𝘪𝘨𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳 II
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Cascada’
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’ 
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Mascara’
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’
0.0.2 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴
0.0.3 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’
0.0.3 𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’


----------



## MarkJ (Dec 26, 2021)

Y'all have some serious addictions! 

I'm pretty sure there is only one cure for the addiction, more spiders!!

So my extremely modest list is as follows;

Phormictopus sp. 
Theraphosa Blondi 
Acanthoscurria geniculata 
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus 
All live in natural Bio tanks along with springs & isos


----------



## JonnyTorch (Dec 27, 2021)

One of each:

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphomopelma chalcodes
Aphomopelma hentzi
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma hamorii
Caribena versicolor
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus elegans
Ephebopus murinus
Grammostola porteri
Grammostola pulchra
Hapolopus formosus (Small sp)
Hapolopus formosus (Large sp)
Harpactira pulchripes
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria vittata
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 9, 2022)

Updated list as of 01/09/2022
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x2
Encyocratella olivacea
Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger
Poecilotheria metallica x2
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum
Birupes simoroxigorum
Stromatopelma calceatum
Avicularia variegata x2
Phormingochilus akcaya
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Chilobrachys yuxi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ResinBomb (Jan 10, 2022)

New to the hobby as of 4 days ago.

G. Pulchripes  2 3/4"
C. Versicolor   1 1/4"
H. Colombia Lrg.  1/2"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 11, 2022)

ResinBomb said:


> New to the hobby as of 4 days ago.
> 
> G. Pulchripes  2 3/4"
> C. Versicolor   1 1/4"
> H. Colombia Lrg.  1/2"


Solid list.  Don’t feel the need or urge to rush on expanding (if you have plans to) is my only advice.  You’d be surprised, or maybe not, that some of the most knowledgeable peeps here have some of the smallest collections.  Of course there are those that have bigger collections that are smart too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 11, 2022)

Craig73 said:


> Solid list.  Don’t feel the need or urge to rush on expanding (if you have plans to) is my only advice.  You’d be surprised, or maybe not, that some of the most knowledgeable peeps here have some of the smallest collections.  Of course there are those that have bigger collections that are smart too.


Maybe it would’ve been easier to say that collection size doesn’t always correlate with knowledge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 11, 2022)

antinous said:


> Maybe it would’ve been easier to say that collection size doesn’t always correlate with knowledge


I felt the need to take the scenic route ’articulating‘ it. I swear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ResinBomb (Jan 11, 2022)

Craig73 said:


> Solid list.  Don’t feel the need or urge to rush on expanding (if you have plans to) is my only advice.  You’d be surprised, or maybe not, that some of the most knowledgeable peeps here have some of the smallest collections.  Of course there are those that have bigger collections that are smart too.


No plans on expanding till after my move and rehabilitating my 125 gallon chiclid tank. Those fiesty things kill everything I swear.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jan 11, 2022)

ResinBomb said:


> No plans on expanding till after my move and rehabilitating my 125 gallon chiclid tank. Those fiesty things kill everything I swear.


I had a 100gal tank with chiclid years ago.  Fiesty little beasts indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 14, 2022)

Updated list as of 01/13/2022
In the order of sequence

Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Brachypelma klaasi
Dolichothele diamantinensis
Tliltocatl schroederi x2
Encyocratella olivacea
Harpactira pulchripes x2
Pterinochilus murinus
Thrixopelma ockerti
Grammostola iheringi
Orphnaecus philippinus
Chilobrachys electric blue
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma mooreae x2
Bumba horrida x2
Cyriocosmus elegans x2
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma boehmei
Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Pamphobeteus paisa
Tliltocatl albopilosus x3
Brachypelma albiceps
Xenethis immanis
Tliltocatl vagans
Psalmopoeus victori
Homoeomma chilensis x2
Pterinopelma sazimai
Haploclastus devamatha x2
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
Nhandu chromatus
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
Chilobrachys huahini
Poecilotheria rufilata
Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
Cyriopagopus bach ma
Monocentropus balfouri
Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati x2
Heterothele gabonensis
Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger
Poecilotheria metallica x2
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Megaphobema robustum
Birupes simoroxigorum
Stromatopelma calceatum
Avicularia variegata x2
Phormingochilus akcaya
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Chilobrachys yuxi
Pamphobeteus solaris x2


----------



## Aracnophile (Jan 14, 2022)

Collection as of today
Tarantulas:
Grammastola porteri
Tliltocatl ablbopilosus
Lasiadora parahybana
Pamphobeteus sp. Cascada
Theraphosa stirmi
True spider:
Hogna Schmitzi
Scorpions:
Hadrurus arizonensis
Heterometerus Laoticus
Centipede:
Scolopendre subspinipes "dehaani"
Telyphonidae:
Mastigorproctus giganteus "tohono"
Other:
Lissachatina fulica(giant african land snails) x3


----------



## extrovertinvert (Jan 14, 2022)

My Spiders
0.1.0 A. geniculata
0.0.2 A. chalcodes
0.0.1 B. auratum
0.1.0 B. boehmei
0.0.2 B. emilia
0.1.0 B. hamorii
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 E. campestratus
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.0.1 G. pulchripes
0.0.1 L. parahybana
0.1.0 N. chromatus
0.0.1 N. tripepii
0.0.1 P. machala
0.0.1 P. metallica
0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.2.2 T. albopilosus
0.1.2 T. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jan 14, 2022)

Bird spiders:
0.1.0  A. geniculata
0.1.0  A. chalcodes
0.1.0  A. crinirufum
0.0.3  A. johnnycashi
0.0.1  A. metallica
0.0.2  A. minatrix
0.0.2  A. purpurea
0.0.1  B. simoroxigorum
0.0.1  B. emilia
0.1.1  B. hamorii
1.1.0  C. darlingi
0.0.2  C. olivaceum
0.1.5  C. kaeng krachan
0.1.2  C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1  C. elegans
0.0.1  C. leetzi
0.0.2  C. hati hati
0.0.1  E. cyanognathus
0.1.1  G. pulchra
0.1.0  H. sp. colombia
0.0.1  H. himalayana
0.1.5  H. pulchripes
1.1.0  I. mira
0.1.0  L. parahybana
0.0.5  M. balfouri
0.0.1  N. panamanaus
1.2.10 N. incei
0.1.1  N. chromatus
1.0.0  P. vespertinus
1.1.0  P. cancerides
0.1.0  P. cambridgei
0.1.1  P. ecclesiasticus
0.1.0  P. emeraldus
0.1.2  P. irminia
0.1.1  P. langenbucheri
0.1.0  P. pulcher
2.1.1  P. reduncus
0.1.0  P. victori
0.1.30 P. murinus
0.0.2  P. sazimai
0.0.3  T. cupreus
0.1.0  T. polybotes
0.1.0  T. rasti
0.0.2  T. sanctivincenti
0.0.8  T. sp. piura
0.0.1  T. violaceus
0.1.0  T. blondi
0.1.0  T. stirmi
0.0.2  T. albopilosum
0.1.2  T. vagans
0.0.2  T. seladonia

True spiders:
0.0.12 Barylestis scutatus
0.0.8  Cupiennius salei
0.0.2  Heteropoda cf maxima
2.2.3  Heteropoda sp flores
0.0.1  Heteropoda dagmarae
0.0.5  Heteropoda davidbowie
0.0.4  Heteropoda venatoria
1.1.4  Hogna schmitzi
0.0.1 Hogna radiata
0.1.280 Lycosa tarantula
0.0.12 Viridasius sp sylvestris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver macaroons (Jan 15, 2022)

A. geniculata
C. Rita
T. albopilosus
B. smithi
B. boehmei
C. cyaneopubescens
G. pulchra
And a Asian forest scorpion of some kind

I have a coming soon
A. chalcodes
Another T. albopilosus
U. fischeri "dark morph" scorpion
O. innesi scorpion 


My sister thinks I have a very large collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bobbibink (Jan 16, 2022)

0.1.0 A. avicularia
0.1.0 A. geniculata
0.1.0 B. emilia
0.0.2 B. albcipes
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 C. elegans
0.0.1 E. murinus
1.1.0 G. pulchra
0.0.1 G. pulchripes
0.1.0 G. rosea
1.1.0 H. maculata
0.1.0 N. incei  
1.1.0 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 P. ecclesiasticus 
0.0.1 P. irminia
0.0.1 P. pulcher
0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.0.1 P. victori
0.0.1 T. albopilosus 
0.0.1 T. schroederi 
0.0.1 T. violaceus
0.1.0 T. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House (Jan 17, 2022)

Screen shot from spreadsheet. Hopefully it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 17, 2022)

The Spider House said:


> Screen shot from spreadsheet. Hopefully it works.
> View attachment 408212


I have a doubt.
Why some Brachypelma have (CITES) write besides it, and others don't? I thought they were all CITES.


----------



## The Spider House (Jan 17, 2022)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> I have a doubt.
> Why some Brachypelma have (CITES) write besides it, and others don't? I thought they were all CITES.


Strictly speaking yes but the ones with CITES against them I have paperwork for - all imported by a large on line shopping the UK and then advertised and sold in 2019 to 2020 I believe as being direct from the facility in Andrew Smith's documentary. It just helps me separate them out from others without paperwork. 
Likewise I have some that say "ex annitha" as at the time of purchase many moons ago, they were purchased as annitha but since the Brachypelma reclassification paper they have all been changed to smithi. Same applies for the Tiltocatl I have that were ex Brachypelma.
Just how I keep my records basically ha ha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## coldbl00ded (Jan 19, 2022)

Mine is a mature male t. albopilosus


----------



## Regent (Jan 20, 2022)

Females: 
Aphonopelma seemani 
Aphonopelma chalcodes 
Aphonopelma seemani BCF 
Megaphobema mesomelas 
Megaphobema velvetosoma
Sandinista lanceolatum 
Nhandu chromatus 
Brachypelma hamorii 
Brachypelma albiceps 
Brachypelma boehmei 
Sericopelma angustum 
Grammostola pulchra 
Grammostola grossa 
Grammostola rosea 
Grammostola rosea RCF 
Grammostola porteri 
Grammostola iheringi 
2x Lasiodorides striatus 
Tliltcotl vagans 
Tliltcotl albopilosus 

Males:
2x Megaphobema mesomelas
Grammostola anthracina 

Unsexed/slings: 
2x Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
Aphonopelma moderatum 
Aphonopelma sp diamond back 
4x Aphonopelma hentzi 
Aphonopelma sp tamaulipas 
Aphonopelma serratum 
Aphonopelma sp bosque 
Acanthoscurria geniculata 
2x Acanthoscurria sp maldonadensis 
Acanthoscurria theraphosoides 
5x Grammostola pulchripes 
2x Grammostola rosea RCF 
3x Grammostola actaeon 
2x Grammostola sp formosa 
Grammostola grossa 
Grammostola quirogai 
Grammostola pulchra 
2x Grammostola mollicoma 
Proshapalopus amazonicus 
2x Pterinopelma sazimai 
2x Brachypelma smithi 
2x Brachypelma auratum 
3x Brachypelma klaasi 
2x Brachypelma baumgarteni
2x Brachypelma emilia 
Brachypelma boehmei 
Ephebopus murinus 
Homeomma sp blue peru ll 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus 
Tliltcotl kahlenbergi 
Tliltcotl verdezi
Phormictopus auratus 
Phormictopus sp dominican purple 
Phormictopus sp full green 
Phormictopus cancerides 
Phormictopus atrichomatus 
Sericopelma sp santa catalina 
Sericopelma sp veraguas 
Sericopelma generalum 
Sericopelma sp boquete 
Nhandu tripepii 
Nhandu coloratovillosus 
Nhandu carapoensis 
Xenesthis sp blue 
Lasiodora parahybana 
2x Lasiodora klugi 
4x Eupalaestrus campestratus


----------



## Mavic Rim (Jan 20, 2022)

My collections to date:
1-Grammostola porteri-Chilean Rose (NCF)
2-Pterinopelma sazimai-Brazilian Blue
3-Davus pentaloris-Guatemalan Tiger Rump
4-Caribena versicolor-Martinique Pink Toe
5-Harpactira pulchripes-Golden Blue Leg Baboon
6-Acanthoscurria geniculata-Brazilian Giant Whiteknee
7-Pterinochilus murinus-Usambara Orange Baboon
8-Lasiodora parahybana-Salmon Pink Bird Eater
9-Pelinobus muticus-King Baboon
10-Aphonopelma bicoloratum-Mexican Blood Leg
11-Pseudoclamoris gigas-Orange Tree Spider
12-Hapalopus sp colombia/Hapalopus formosus-Pumpkin Patch
13-Lasiodora klugi-Scarlet Bird Eater
14-Hysterocrates hercules
15-Monocentropus balfouri-Socotra Island Blue Baboon
16-Avicularia braunshauseni-Goliath Pink Toe
17-Avicularia purpurea-Purple Pink Toe
18-Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati-Purple Earth Tiger
19-Grammostola pulchripes-Chaco Golden Knee
20-Acanthoscurria chacoana-Bolivian Red Rump
21-Nhandu chromatus-Brazilian Red & White
22-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Green Bottle Blue
23-Theraphosa stirmi-Burgundy Goliath Bird Eater
24-Heterothele villosella-Tanzanian Chestnut
25-Orphnaecus philippinus-Philippine Tangerine
26-Haplopelma Sp bach ma
27-Pamphobeteus sp mascara
28-Xenesthis intermedia-Amazon Blue Bloom
29*Phormictopus atrichomatus-Red Island Birdeater
30-Psalmopoeus irminia-Venezuelan Sun Tiger
31-Omothymus violaceopes-Singapore Blue
32-Pamphobeteus vespertinus - Ecuadorian Red Bloom
33-Theraphosa blondi-Goliath Bird Eater
34-Cyriopagopus lividus-Cobalt Blue
35-Pamphobeteus insignis 0.1 Colombian Purple Bloom
36-Pamphobeteus fortis-Colombian Giant Copperhead
37-Grammostola pulchra-Brazilian Black
38-Psalmopoeus pulcher-Panama Blonde
39-Nhandu tripepii-Brazilian Giant Blonde
40-Avicularia avicularia-Guyana Pink Toe
41-Grammostola rosea-Chilean Rose (RCF)
42-Ephebopus murinus-Skeleton
43-Idiothele mira-Blue Foot Baboon


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 20, 2022)

Aphonapelma hentzi female
Aphonapelma seemanni sling
Chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue
GBB
Grammastola actaeon
Heterothele gabonensis
Holothele longipes 
Nhandu chromatus female
Theraphosa stirmi
Tliltocatl albipolosum female
Tliltocatl vagans female, x3
Pamphobeteus machalla
Psalmopaes irminia

Others
Mastigoproctus giganteus, Vinegaroon 

Platymeris biguttata, white spot assassin bug

Disco vampire crab


G. actaeon is my favorite tarantula


----------



## SpartANTS (Jan 20, 2022)

My collections as today

Cyriocosmus elegans x2 female
Cyriocosmus leetzi male
Cyriocosmus bicolor female
Cyriocosmus ritae  unsexed
Cyriocosmus sellatus female
Cyriocosmus aueri female
Cyriocosmus venezuelensis unsexed
Catumiri argentinense  male
Avicularia minatrix unsexed
Grammostola rosea red form  female
Brachypelma smithi / hamorii x2 unsexed

and few Ants colonies


----------



## Metallattorney (Jan 28, 2022)

My collection as of today:

_Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster (2)
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. silaka
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus Usambara_


----------



## herpetogeorgie (Jan 30, 2022)

My collection!

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Avicularia sp. Columbia
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Valhalla
1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1 Grammostola sp. Concepcion
0.0.1 Hapalopus formosus
0.0.1 Haploclastus devamatha
0.0.1 Kochiana brunnipes
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Lasiodora subcanens
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. Platyomma
0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp. Blue
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus victori
0.0.1 Sahydroaraneus raja
0.0.1 Thrixopelma lagunas

Other spiders: 
0.2 Eresus moravicus
0.0.1 Eresus sandaliatus

Have a few other inverts as well including a massive woodlice colony haha


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 2, 2022)

*First update in 2022.* 

*Mygalomorphae
Theraphosidae*
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.2.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria gomesiana
2.1.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria natalensis
1.2.2. Acanthoscurria paulensis
0.1.5. Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.2. Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
0.0.1. Augacephalus breyeri
1.0.1. Avicularia avicularia M2
0.0.2. Avicularia avicularia M6
0.0.1. Avicularia juruensis M1
0.1.0. Avicularia juruensis M2
0.0.1. Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0. Avicularia rufa
0.1.2. Avicularia taunayi

1.0.0. Bacillochilus xenostridulans
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1. Brachypelma baumgarteni
1.1.0. Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0. Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.1. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.0. Brachypelma klaasi
1.0.0. Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0. Bumba horrida
0.1.0. Bumba cf. tapajos

1.0.0. Cardiopelma mascatum
0.1.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Catanduba flavohirta
0.1.0. Catanduba peruacu
1.1.0. Catumiri parvum
0.0.1. Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
1.1.1. Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.2. Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0. Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.1.2. Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.2.0. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
0.1.3. Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
0.1.2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0. Coremiocnemis hoggi
0.0.2. Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus aueri
1.1.0. Cyriocosmus bicolor
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0. Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
1.1.4. Cyriocosmus ritae
0.1.0. Cyrtogrammomma monticola
0.0.5. Cyriopagopus hainanus
0.1.0. Cyriopagopus vonwirthi
0.0.2. Cyrtopholis cursor

0.1.2. Davus pentaloris
0.1.0. Dolichothele bolivianum
1.1.9. Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
0.1.0. Dolichothele exilis
0.2.0. Dolichothele mineirum
0.1.0. Dolichothele mottai
0.1.1. Dolichothele rufoniger
0.0.3. Dolichothele sp.

0.0.2. Ephebopus foliatus
0.2.0. Ephebopus murinus
0.0.2. Epheopus uatuman
0.1.2. Euathlus manicata
1.1.0. Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. “Tigre Esmeralda”
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.2. Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis
0.1.0. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi

0.0.1. Grammostola actaeon
0.1.0. Grammostola anthracina
1.1.1. Grammostola grossa
1.0.1. Grammostola iheringi
0.2.1. Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2. Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.2. Grammostola quirogai
0.3.0. Grammostola rosea (NCF/RCF)
0.4.0. Grammostola vachoni
1.1.0. Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
0.1.0. Guyruita cerrado

0.1.0. Hapalopus butantan
0.0.3. Hapalopus formosus
0.0.1. Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
0.1.0. Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.6. Harpactira pulchripes
0.2.0. Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.0. Heterothele gabonensis
0.0.3. Heterothele sp. “Villosella”
0.2.0. Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
0.1 2. Homoeomma cf. villosum
0.1.1. Hysterocrates gigas

0.1.0. Iridopelma hirsutum
0.1.0. Iridopelma vanini
0.1.0. Iridopelma zorodes

0.1.0. Kochiana brunnipes

0.2.0. Lasiodora isabellina
0.2.0. Lasiodora itabunae
2.2 0. Lasiodora klugi
1.2.0. Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0. Lasiodora pleopectra
0.0.1. Lasiodora striatipes
0.1.2. Lasiodora subcanens
1.0.1. Lasiodora sp.
0.1.0. Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2. Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

1.1.0. Megaphobema robustum
0.2.9. Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0. Munduruku bicoloratum

0.0.1. Neischnocolus sp. "North Brown"
0.1.0. Neischnocolus sp. "Emerald"
0.1.2. Neoholothele incei (Gold/Olive)
0.1.2. Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.2. Nhandu cerradensis
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0. Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0. Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0. Nhandu sp. "Red"

0.2.0. Omothymus sp. "Hati Hati"
1.2.0. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
1.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

0.1.0. Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
1.1.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Cascada”
0.2.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Manabi”
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"
2.0.0. Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0. Phormictopus atrichomatus
0.1.0. Plesiopelma longisternale
0.1.0. Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.0. Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria metallica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.2. Poecilotheria ornata
1.2.1. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0. Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0. Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0. Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.2. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.1.0. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.0.1. Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1 0. Pterinochilus chordatus
0.1.0. Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.9. Pterinochilus murinus
0.2.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
1.1.0. Pterinopelma vitiosum

0.0.2. Selenocosmia crassipes
0.1.0. Selenocosmia javanensis
1.0.0. Sericopelma generala
1.0.0. Sericopelma rubronitens
0.2.0. Sickius longibulbi
0.1.3. Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.2. Tapinauchenius cf. brunneus
0.0.1. Tapinauchenius violaceus
1.2.0. Theraphosa blondi
0.0.2. Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 0. Thrixopelma lagunas
0.1.0. Thrixopelma pruriens
1.2.1. Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
1.1.0. Tliltocatl epicureanus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.0. Tliltocatl sabulosus
1.1.2. Tliltocatl vagans
1.1.0. Tliltocatl verdezi
0.1.0. Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
0.1.1. Typhochlaena seladonia

0.1.0. Umbyquyra cf. paranaiba

1.1.0. Vitalius buercheli
0.2.0. Vitalius dubius
0.3.0. Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0. Vitalius lucasae
1.0.0. Vitalius nondescriptus
0.1.0. Vitalius paranaensis
1.2.0. Vitalius roseus
1.2.0. Vitalius sorocabae
0.1.0. Vitalius vellutinus
0.1.0. Vitalius wacketi

1.1.0. Xenesthis immanis
1.0.0. Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

0.0.1. Ybyrapora diversipes

*Actinopodidae*
0.1.0 Actinopus rufipes
0.1.1 Actinopus sp.

*Cyrtaucheniidae*
0.1.0. Fufius sp.

*Dipluridae*
0.1.0. Diplura paraguayensis
0.1.0. Diplura sp.
1.2.2. Harmonicon sp.
0.1.0. Linothele sericata
1.2.3. Linothele sp.

*Ischnothelidae*
0.1.0. Ischnothele guianensis


*Other spiders

Mesothelae
Liphistiidae*
0.1.0. Liphistius cf. ornatus

*Araneomorphae
Ctenidae*
0.1.1. Isoctenus coxalis

*Thomisidae*
1.1.2. Epicadus heterogaster.

*Scorpiones
Buthidae*
1.1.3. Androctonus australis garzoni
0.0.1. Androctonus gonneti
0.1.0. Hottentotta hottentotta
0.1.3. Hottentotta jayakari
0.0.1. Hottentotta tamulus
0.1.0. Jaguajir rochae
0.0.1. Leiurus hebraeus (Yellow)
1.2.2. Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.1.0. Parabuthus capensis
0.0.1. Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.x.0. Tityus confluens
0.1.2. Tityus fasciolatus
0.1.2. Tityus matogrossensis
0.1.0. Tityus serrulatus
0.1.0. Tityus stigmurus
1.0.0. Zabius fuscus

*Diplocentridae*
0.0.1. Nebo omanensis

*Hormuridae*
0.0.2. Opisthacanthus cayaporum

*Scorpionidae*
0.0.1. Gigantometrus swammerdami

*Vaejovidae*
0.1.2. Paravaejovis spinigerus

*Other arachnids

Amblypygi
Phrynidae*
0.0.2 Heterophrynus longicornis

Plus, amphibians and reptiles.

Reactions: Wow 2


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 2, 2022)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *First update in 2022.*
> 
> *Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


no Sericopelma sp santa catalina and only 1 species of amblypygid, rookie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJJon (Feb 3, 2022)

In my sig!


----------



## onyxConundrum (Feb 3, 2022)

I've got two T. Albopilosus and one A. Avicularia.

I am also considering taking the plunge and getting a more defensive one as a fourth.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 8, 2022)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *First update in 2022.*
> 
> *Mygalomorphae
> Theraphosidae*
> ...


*Adding*
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria simoensi
0.0.1. Brachypelma baumgarteni
0.0.1. Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 20, 2022)

CJJon said:


> In my sig!


2/3rds of your list I either own or want lol. Guess we have very similar tastes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 20, 2022)

0.1.0. G. Rosea
0.0.1. H. Pulchripes
1.0.0. P. Metallica
0.1.0. P. Regalis
0.0.1. P. Murinus RCF


----------



## TrashDaddyNJ (Feb 20, 2022)

Excuse the names, my girlfriend makes them up.
Cheeto - Brachypelma Hamorii 

Q - Aphonopelma Seemani

Tortilla - Tliltocatl Albopillosus

Penny - Avicularia Avicularia

Harry - Lasiodorides Striatus - 1

Brownie - Tliltocatl Vagans

Aurora - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Meatball - Lasiodora parahybana - 1

Tofu - Poecilotheria Regalis

Mango - Pterinochilus Murinus - 1

Zeus - Omythmus SP Langkawi 

New - Brachypelma Smithi 

New - Pamphobeteus SP mascara

Monkey - Brachypelma boehmei

New - Grammostola Pulchra

Debbie Hairy - Aphonopelma chalcodes

New - Caribena Versicolor

New- Avicularia Avicularia morph type 6

New- Theraphosa Stirmi 

New- Stromatopelma Calceatum

New- Aphonopelma Chalcodes 

New- Caribena Versicolor

New- Pterinochilus Murinus

New- Pterinochilus Murinus

New- Neoholothele Incei 

New- Monocentropus balfouri  x3 communal

New- Pterinopelma sazimai

New- Avicularia Merianae 

New- Davus Pentaloris

New- Psalmopemoeus Victori 

New- Ceratogyrus Darlingi

New - Omothymus Schioedtei

Hagrid - Stromatopelma Calceatum

New - Harpactira Pulchripes

New - Heterothele Villosella

New - Pseudhapalopus Spinulopalpus

New - Hapalopus Sp. Colombia

New - Cyriocosmus Elegans

New - Xenesthis Sp. Bright


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Feb 21, 2022)

Update:

2.0 P.ornata
0.1 P. vittata
0.1 P. metallica
0.1 P. miranda
0.1 P. regalis
0.1 B. horrida
1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.1 P. sazimai
0.1 B. hamorii
0.1 B. emilia
1.0 B. auratum
1.0 A. seemani
0.1 A. chalcodes
0.1 T. stirmi
0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara
0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. hati hati
1.0 C. schmidti
0.1 H. macualta
0.1 S. calceatum
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple
0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.1 T. albopilosus
1.0 G. pulchripes
0.1 G. porteri
0.1 P. cambridgei
0.1 P. irminia
0.0.1 A. avicularia M6
1.0 L. klugi
0.1 C. marshalli

Soon to be arriving:  0.1 P. antinous, 0.0.1 A. geniculata

Scorpion: H. hadrurus
Amblypygid: Phrynus whitei Nicaragua

0.1 Madagascar Hissing Cockroach- expecting babies any day now!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 26, 2022)

Updated list as of 02/26/2022
In the order of sequence

0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii
1.0.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni
1.0.0 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.2 Tliltocatl schroederi
0.1.0 Encyocratella olivacea
0.1.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti
0.1.0 Grammostola iheringi
0.1.0 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.1.0 Chilobrachys electric blue
0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2 Aphonopelma mooreae
0.0.2 Bumba horrida x2
1.2.0 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus paisa
0.0.3 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.0 Xenethis immanis
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus victori
1.1.0 Homoeomma chilensis
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.2 Haploclastus devamatha
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Kigoma)
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (DCF, Botswana)
0.0.1 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Chilobrachys dyscolus blue
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus bach ma
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati
0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sumatran tiger
1.1.0 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Birupes simoroxigorum
0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.2 Avicularia variegata
0.0.1 Phormingochilus akcaya
0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (Mar 2, 2022)

Time to update my list:

_Augacephalus breyeri
Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster (2)
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. Silaka
Harpactirella overdijiki
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pelinobius muticus
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus rcf Usambara_


----------



## Charliemum (Mar 4, 2022)

Regent said:


> Females:
> Aphonopelma seemani
> Aphonopelma chalcodes
> Aphonopelma seemani BCF
> ...


Your sandinista lanceolatum,  how do you keep it I got one coming next week she was a gift but I am having problems finding much on them, like humidity are small n diggers that's all I can find what's your info on them if you don't mind please.


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Mar 4, 2022)

Aphonopelm chalcodes
Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia avicularia m2 (formerly braunshauseni)
Avicularia avicularula m6 (formerly metallica)
Avicularia minatrix
Brachypelma hamorii
Caribena versicolor
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola rosea
Grammostola iheringi
Hapolopus sp. Colombia large
Lasiodora parahybana x2
Neoholotheli incei
Poecilitheria regalis
Psalmopoeus irminia
Tliltocatcl albopilosus x2


----------



## Metallattorney (Mar 17, 2022)

And time for a new update:

_Augacephalus breyeri
Augacephalus ezendami
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster (2)
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. Silaka
Harpactirella overdijiki
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pelinobius muticus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus bcf Tete
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus rcf Usambara_


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 17, 2022)

starlight_kitsune said:


> Aphonopelm chalcodes
> Brachypelma hamorii
> Grammostola iheringi


Are these sexed yet?


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Mar 17, 2022)

BoyFromLA said:


> Are these sexed yet?


The chalcodes was a tiny sling, it passed last week in a stuck molt Unfortunately.

I suspect the G. iheringi is male, I have their last molt but haven't sat down with it yet.
Hamorii is definitely female.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 17, 2022)

starlight_kitsune said:


> I suspect the G. iheringi is male


Let me know if it ever matures, for it’s destiny is waiting here.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune (Mar 17, 2022)

BoyFromLA said:


> Let me know if it ever matures, for it’s destiny is waiting here.


Lol I'll check out the molt this week so you're not waiting a year or two in suspense.


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Mar 18, 2022)

Pmurinushmacla said:


> 0.1.0. G. Rosea
> 0.0.1. H. Pulchripes
> 1.0.0. P. Metallica
> 0.1.0. P. Regalis
> 0.0.1. P. Murinus RCF


0.1.0. G. Porteri
0.0.1. H. Pulchripes
1.0.0. P. Metallica
0.1.0. P. Regalis
0.0.1. P. Murinus RCF
0.0.2. P. Ornata


----------



## rock (Mar 18, 2022)

0.0.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
0.2.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes 
0.4.0 Aphonopelma iodius 
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps 
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum 
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii 
0.1.1 Brachypelma klassi 
0.1.0 Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## antinous (Mar 18, 2022)

too many


----------



## ButterMan (Mar 19, 2022)

A geniculata
B hamorii
A metallica x2
H sp Colombia large x3 
L parahybana x5
H gigas
C cyaneopubesence
P murinus x2
H maculata x3
B boehmei 
M Balfouri
C versicolor 
T albopolosus nic
C sp electric blue
C fimbriatus
A aurarotibialus (idk how to spell it so golden fringe)
O violaceopes 
P metallica 
P rufilata


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Mar 19, 2022)

ButterMan said:


> A geniculata
> B hamorii
> A metallica x2
> H sp Colombia large x3
> ...


O. aureotibialis


----------



## ButterMan (Mar 20, 2022)

Pmurinushmacla said:


> O. aureotibialis


Thanks should have searched it up but I was kind of lazy


----------



## Cemykay (Mar 22, 2022)

*Updated List March 2022:*

0.0.2 Augacephalus ezendami

0.1.0 Avicularia sp Braunshauseni
0.1.0 Avicularia sp Ecuador
0.1.0 Avicularia sp Kwitara river
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0 Avicularia urticans M1
0.0.2 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea

0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi

0.1.0 Caribena versicolor

0.1.0 Davus pentaloris

0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea

0.1.0 Harpactira pulchripes
0.1.0 Harpactira cafreriana
0.1.0 Harpactira marksi
0.1.0 Harpactira sp Golden Black

0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana

0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii

0.0.3 Neischnocolus sp Panama

0.1.0 Neoholothele incei olive

0.1.0 Pamphobeteus cf nigricolor

1.0.1 Phormictopus sp bayahibe

0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambrigdei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus esmeraldus

0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus

0.1.0 Thrixopelma cyaneolum
0.1.0 Thrixopelma pruriens

0.1.0 Tliltocatl vagans

0.1.0 Xenesthis immanis

I seem to like Avicularia and baboon species

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metallattorney (Mar 22, 2022)

Cemykay said:


> *Updated List March 2022:*
> 
> 0.0.2 Augacephalus ezendami
> 
> ...


Psssh.  Six baboon species?  That's it?


----------



## Cemykay (Mar 27, 2022)

Metallattorney said:


> Psssh.  Six baboon species?  That's it?


 I need more space


----------



## latrolady (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a very small collection at the moment. 
But, I currently have:
Aphonopelma sp. (best guess eutylenum)
Avicularia morphotype 6
Brachypelma hamorii
Grammostola porteri 
Grammostola sp (best guess porteri)
Grammostola pulchripes 

Have also owned: 
Caribena versicolor
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Pterinochilus murinus 
Tliltocatl vagans 
Tliltocatl albopilosus
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Lasiodora parahybana 
Brachypelma boehmei 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Aphonopelma seemanni
Poecilotheria regalis 
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola rosea

Other arachnids I've owned:
Latrodectus hesperus 
Latrodectus mactans


----------



## antinous (Mar 28, 2022)

will edit after count


----------



## Tempotics (Mar 28, 2022)

MF P.metallica
H.Pulchripes
A.Geniculata
M.Balfouri
GBB

was planning on adding more..


----------



## antinous (Apr 15, 2022)

1. 0.0.3 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘮𝘢𝘨𝘢 | Simon, 1892 | St. Lucia
2. 0.0.4 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘴𝘪𝘮𝘰𝘦𝘯𝘴𝘪 | Vol, 2000 | French Guiana 
3. 0.0.1 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘣𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘮 | Struchen, Brändle & Schmidt, 1996 | Mexico, USA
4. 0.1.0 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘦𝘶𝘵𝘺𝘭𝘦𝘯𝘶𝘮 | Chamberlin, 1940 | USA
5. 0.0.4 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘮𝘰𝘥𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘮 | Chamberlin & Ivie, 1939 | USA
6. 0.0.3 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘴𝘦𝘳𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘮 | Simon, 1891 |Mexico
7. 0.0.2 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘰𝘳𝘩𝘪𝘦𝘴𝘪 | Chamberlin & Ivie, 1939 | USA
8. 0.0.3 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 sp. ‘Diamondback’ | Mexico
9. 0.0.3 𝘈𝘷𝘪𝘤𝘶𝘭𝘢𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘳𝘱𝘶𝘳𝘦𝘢 | Kirk, 1990 | Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
10. 0.0.5 𝘉𝘳𝘢𝘤𝘩𝘺𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘢𝘭𝘣𝘪𝘤𝘦𝘱𝘴 | Pocock, 1903 | Mexico
11. 0.0.5 𝘉𝘳𝘢𝘤𝘩𝘺𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘣𝘰𝘦𝘩𝘮𝘦𝘪 | Schmidt & Klaas, 1993 | Mexico
12. 0.0.3 𝘊𝘢𝘳𝘪𝘣𝘦𝘯𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘳𝘴𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳 | Walckenaer, 1837 | Martinique 
13. 0.0.3 𝘊𝘩𝘪𝘭𝘰𝘣𝘳𝘢𝘤𝘩𝘺𝘴 sp. ‘Electric Blue’ | Vietnam
14. 0.0.2 𝘊𝘰𝘵𝘻𝘵𝘦𝘵𝘭𝘢𝘯𝘢 sp. ‘Puebla’ | Mexico
15. 0.0.2 𝘊𝘺𝘳𝘪𝘰𝘱𝘢𝘨𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘭𝘪𝘷𝘪𝘥𝘶𝘴 | Smith, 1996 | Myanmar, Thailand
16. 0.0.4 𝘊𝘺𝘳𝘪𝘰𝘱𝘢𝘨𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Hati Hati’ | Sumatra 
17. 0.0.3 𝘎𝘳𝘢𝘮𝘮𝘰𝘴𝘵𝘰𝘭𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘢 | Mello-Leitão, 1921 | Brazil
18. 0.0.3 𝘏𝘢𝘳𝘱𝘢𝘤𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 | Pocock, 1901 | South Africa
19. 0.0.2 𝘏𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘵𝘩𝘦𝘭𝘦 𝘭𝘰𝘯𝘨𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 | L. Koch, 1875 | Panama, Venezuela, Bolivia, Trinidad and Tobago, Guyana, Suriname, French Guiana, Brazil 
20. 0.0.3 𝘏𝘺𝘴𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘰𝘤𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘦𝘴 𝘭𝘢𝘵𝘪𝘤𝘦𝘱𝘴 | Pocock, 1897 | Cameroon 
21. 0.0.3 𝘓𝘢𝘴𝘪𝘰𝘥𝘰𝘳𝘪𝘥𝘦𝘴 𝘱𝘰𝘭𝘺𝘤𝘶𝘴𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 | Schmidt & Bischoff, 1997 | Peru
22. 0.0.3 𝘓𝘢𝘴𝘪𝘰𝘥𝘰𝘳𝘪𝘥𝘦𝘴 𝘴𝘵𝘳𝘪𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 | Schmidt & Antonelli, 1996 | Peru
23. 0.0.3 𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘳𝘰𝘣𝘶𝘴𝘵𝘶𝘮 | Ausserer, 1875 | Colombia
24. 1.0.2 𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 | Schmidt, 1995 | Ecuador 
25. 0.1.3 𝘔𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘤𝘦𝘯𝘵𝘳𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘣𝘢𝘭𝘧𝘰𝘶𝘳𝘪 | Pocock, 1897 | Yemen (Socotra)
26. 0.0.3 𝘖𝘮𝘰𝘵𝘩𝘺𝘮𝘶𝘴 𝘷𝘪𝘰𝘭𝘢𝘤𝘦𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘴 | Abraham, 1924 | Malaysia, Singapore
27. 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴 | Pocock, 1903 | Colombia 
28. 0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 affinis 𝘯𝘪𝘨𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳 II | Colombia 
29. 2.0.0 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 | Pocock, 1903 | Colombia, Panama
30. 0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴 | Peru
31. 0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’ | Ecuador
32. 0.0.1 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’ | Ecuador
33. 0.1.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ | Colombia
34. 0.0.1 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 | Ortiz & Bertani, 2005 | Cuba 
35. 0.0.2 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’ | Dominican Republic 
36. 0.0.3 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘯𝘨𝘰𝘤𝘩𝘪𝘭𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘳𝘣𝘰𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘢 | Schmidt & Barensteiner, 2015 | Borneo
37. 0.0.5 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘯𝘨𝘰𝘤𝘩𝘪𝘭𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Akcaya’ | Indonesia
38. 0.0.2 𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘤𝘢𝘮𝘣𝘳𝘪𝘥𝘨𝘦𝘪 | Pocock, 1895 | Trinidad & Tobago 
39. 0.0.2 𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘦𝘤𝘤𝘭𝘦𝘴𝘪𝘢𝘴𝘵𝘪𝘤𝘶𝘴 | Pocock, 1903 | Colombia, Ecuador
40. 0.0.1 𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘯𝘪𝘢 | Saager, 1994 | Venezuela, Guyana, Brazil
41. 0.0.4 𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘳𝘦𝘥𝘶𝘯𝘤𝘶𝘴 | Karsch, 1880 | Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama
42. 0.0.4 𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘷𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘳𝘪 | Mendoza, 2014 | Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras
43. 0.0.1 𝘗𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘴𝘢𝘻𝘪𝘮𝘢𝘪 | Bertani, Nagahama & Fukushima, 2011 | Brazil
44. 0.0.2𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 | Tinter, 1991 | Colombia, Venezuela, Brazil
45. 0.0.1 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢 | Schiapelli & Gerschman, 1945 | Venezuela 
46. 0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’ | Colombia
47. 0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’ | Colombia 
48. 0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ | Colombia


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Apr 19, 2022)

Updated List

0.0.1 A. geniculata
0.1 A. chalcodes
1.0 A. seemani
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia M6
1.0 B. auratum
0.1 B. emilia
0.1 B. hamorii
0.1 B. horrida
0.1 C. marshalli
1.0 C. schmidti
1.0 C. cyaneopubescens 
1.0 G. pulchripes
0.1 G. porteri
0.1 H. maculata
1.0 L. klugi
0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. hati hati
0.1 P. antinous
0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara
0.1 P. auratus
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple
0.1 P. metallica
0.1 P. miranda
2.1. P. ornata
0.1 P. regalis
0.1 P. vittata
0.1 P. cambridgei
0.1 P. irminia
0.1 P. sazimai
0.1 S. calceatum
0.1 T. stirmi
0.1 T. pruriens
0.1 T. albopilosus


----------



## arthurliuyz (Apr 20, 2022)

antinous said:


> 1. 0.0.3 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘮𝘢𝘨𝘢 | Simon, 1892 | St. Lucia
> 2. 0.0.4 𝘈𝘤𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘤𝘶𝘳𝘳𝘪𝘢 𝘴𝘪𝘮𝘰𝘦𝘯𝘴𝘪 | Vol, 2000 | French Guiana
> 3. 0.0.1 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘣𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘮 | Struchen, Brändle & Schmidt, 1996 | Mexico, USA
> 4. 0.1.0 𝘈𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘯𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘭𝘮𝘢 𝘦𝘶𝘵𝘺𝘭𝘦𝘯𝘶𝘮 | Chamberlin, 1940 | USA
> ...


What do the numbers (ex. 0.0.2) mean? Been in the hobby for a while now but couldn't seem to find the actual meaning of it anywhere...


----------



## l4nsky (Apr 20, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> What do the numbers (ex. 0.0.2) mean? Been in the hobby for a while now but couldn't seem to find the actual meaning of it anywhere...


It's a nomenclature used to indicate the sex of the animals in your collection and it's rather broadly used in zoology. It's '_Confirmed Males.Confirmed Females.Unconfirmed Sex'. _So, I have 1.1 Poecilotheria metallica in my collection, meaning I have a confirmed male and a confirmed female. Likewise, I have 1.2.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue at the moment, so I have one confirmed male, two confirmed females, and one that is currently unsexed.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## arthurliuyz (Apr 20, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> It's a nomenclature used to indicate the sex of the animals in your collection and it's rather broadly used in zoology. It's '_Confirmed Males.Confirmed Females.Unconfirmed Sex'. _So, I have 1.1 Poecilotheria metallica in my collection, meaning I have a confirmed male and a confirmed female. Likewise, I have 1.2.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue at the moment, so I have one confirmed male, two confirmed females, and one that is currently unsexed.


Thanks so much! This question has been bothering me for years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (May 10, 2022)

Collection update:

_Augacephalus breyeri
Augacephalus ezendami
Augacephalus junodi
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster (2)
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes (3)
Harpactira sp. goldenblack
Harpactira sp. Kuruman
Harpactira sp. Silaka
Harpactirella overdijiki
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus bcf Tete
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus rcf Usambara_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 11, 2022)

Current permanent members of the collection:

0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
1.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.1.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.3 Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex Avicularia braunshauseni)
0.0.3 Avicularia variegata
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius rasti
0.3 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
1.2.1 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue
0.1 Phormingochilus sp. Rufus
0.0.2 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
1.0 Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao Central
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati
0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei
0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum


----------



## kingshockey (May 11, 2022)

t albo
b boehmei
lp
2 jars of dirt
mid sized dirt jar p muticus
sm jar of dirt c elegans
b hamorii/smithii(not sure which)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaoticblur (May 14, 2022)

Avicularia avicularia 
Brachypelma hamorii 
Grammostola pulchripes 
Tliltocatl albopilosus 

I'm new to this lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cowoftheball (May 20, 2022)

A avicularia
T vagans
A geniculata 
P metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 25, 2022)

Current permanent members of the collection:

0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
1.0 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.1.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.3 Avicularia avicularia M2 (ex Avicularia braunshauseni)
0.0.3 Avicularia variegata
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius rasti
0.3.2 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya
1.2.1 Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue
0.1 Phormingochilus sp. Rufus
0.0.4 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF
0.0.4 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh
0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. Vietnam Silver
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati
0.0.3 Citharognathus hosei
0.1 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Since my last update in May, I've lost a 0.1 P. metallica and a MM O. sp Surigao del Sur LL (ex O. sp Mindanao Central). I've added:

0.1.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. Vietnam Silver
0.0.4 Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh
0.0.2 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
0.0.2 Phormingochilus sp. Akcaya

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marlana (Aug 25, 2022)

Updated list 

0.2.0 Aphonopelma paloma
0.1.0 Avicularia variegata 
0.1.0 Avicularia aurantiaca 
0.0.2 Hapalopus sp Colombia sp large
0.2.1 T.seladonia 
0.0.2 Tliltocatl albopilosus
0.2.0  Ybyrapora diversipes
0.2.0 Euathlus sp Metropolitana 
2.1.0 Euathlus sp gold (parvulus/manicata?)
0.0.5 Euathlus manicata 
0.0.3 Euthalus sp. 
0.0.3 Euathlus truculentus blue 
2.1.0 Grammostola rosea RCF 
0.2.0 Grammostola porteri 
0.0.2 Grammostola porteri 
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra  
1.3.0 Homoeomma chilensis 
0.0.3 Bonnetina chamela 
2.0.0 Grammostola sp. Formosa 
0.0.5 Thrixopelma cyaneolum 
0.1.2 Thrixopelma sp. blue 
0.1.1 Thrixopelma puriens 
2.1.0 Thrixopelma longicollis (h.sp blue Peru)
0.0.2 N.sp ami Panama 
2.0.1Plesiopelma sp boliva

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wolf135 (Aug 25, 2022)

T albopilosus- cookie

L parahybana- robin

*Hapalopus sp. Columbia- spooky*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (Aug 30, 2022)

Current collection:
0.1.0_ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _[Pic]
0.1.0_ Acanthosurria geniculata _[Pic]
0.1.0_ Harpactira pulchripes _[Pic]
0.1.0_ Pterinochilus murinus _[Pic]
0.1.0_ Theraphosinae _sp. "Blue" [Pic]
0.1.0 _Ornithoctoniae_ sp. "Bakan" [Pic]
0.1.0 _Ornithoctoniae_ sp. "Ho Chi Minh" DCF [Pic]
0.0.1 _Ornithoctoniae_ sp. "Vietnam Silver" [Pic]
0.0.1 _Haploclastus devamatha _[Pic]
0.1.0 _Selenocosmia kovariki _(Vietnam) [Pic]
0.0.3 _Chilobrachys liboensis _(Mid-Hechi locality) [Pic]
0.1.0 _Chilobrachys liboensis _(Maolan & North-Hechi locality) [Pic]

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AlbaArachnids92 (Sep 2, 2022)

My first list in full I believe:

0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria _geniculata 
0.0.1 _Avicularia _juruensis M2
0.0.1 _Brachypelma _albiceps
0.0.1 _Ceratogyrus _darlingi
0.0.2 _Ceratogyrus _marshalli
0.1.0 _Ceratogyrus _meridionalis
0.0.1 _Chilobrachys _fimbriatus
0.1.0 _Chilobrachys _sp Kaeng Krachan
0.1.0 _Cyriopagopus _sp Hati Hati
0.1.0 _Davus _pentaloris
0.0.1 _Ephebopus _cyanognathus
0.0.1 _Gramastola _pulchripes
0.1.1 _Hapalopus _sp Columbia LRG
0.0.1 _Harpactira _pulchripes
0.0.2 _Heteroscodra _maculata
0.0.1 _Holothele _longipes
0.0.1 _Hysterocrates _gigas
0.0.1 _Kochiana _brunnipes
0.0.2 _Lasiodora _parahybana
0.0.1 _Monocentropus _balfouri
0.1.0 _Neoholothele _incei (olive)
0.0.2 _Nhandu _Chromatus
0.0.1 _Ornithoctonus _aureotibialis
0.1.1 _Poecilotheria _metallica
1.0.2 _Poecilotheria _subfusca highland
0.1.0 _Poecilotheria _regalis
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus _cambridgei
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus _pulcher
0.0.1 _Pterinopelma _sazimai
0.1.1 _Tliltocatl _albopilosus
0.0.1 _Tliltocatl _kahlenbergi
0.0.1 _Tliltocatl _vagans

The other half keeps asking when I plan on thinning the collection out....but I mean, how the hell do I pick

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Metallattorney (Sep 2, 2022)

_Augacephalus breyeri
Augacephalus ezendami
Augacephalus junodi 
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus 
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana 
Harpactira chrysogaster 
Harpactira curvipes
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes 
Harpactira sp. golden black
Harpactira sp. Silaka
Harpactirella overdijiki
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lapalala
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus 
Pterinochilus murinus bcf Tete
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Mikumi
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## arthurliuyz (Sep 25, 2022)

Collection Update (in alphabetical order):

0.1.0 _Acanthosurria geniculata_
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma bicoloratum_
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma sp._ "Diamondback"
0.1.0 _Birupes simoroxigorum_
0.1.0 _Bonnetina papalutlensis (tanzeri)_
0.1.0 _Chilobrachys liboensis_ (Maolan & North-Hechi locality)
0.0.3 _Chilobrachys liboensis_ (Mid-Hechi locality)
0.1.0 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_
0.0.1 _Haploclastus devamatha_
0.0.1 _Hapalopus sp._ "Columbia Large"
0.1.0 _Harpactira namaquenensis_
0.1.0 _Harpactira pulchripes_
0.1.0 _Idiothele mira_
0.1.0 _Pterinochilus murinus_
0.0.1 _Megephobema robustum_
0.1.0 _Ornithoctoniae sp._ "Bakan"
0.1.0 _Ornithoctoniae sp._ "Ho Chi Minh" DCF
0.0.1 _Ornithoctoniae sp._ "Vietnam Silver"
0.1.0 _Phormictopus sp._ “Dominican Purple”
0.1.0 _Pseudohapalopus sp._ "Colombia"
0.1.0 _Selenocosmia kovariki_
0.1.0 _Theraphosinae sp._ "Blue"

Pics coming soon


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 19, 2022)

Been a while since I last update my list so, here we go. 

*Oct/2022 Updated List

ARACHNIDA

Mygalomorphae
Theraphosidae*
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.2.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria gomesiana
2.1.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
0.0.1. Acanthoscurria insubtilis
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria natalensis
1.2.2. Acanthoscurria paulensis
0.0.3. Acanthoscurria simoensi
0.1.5. Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.0. Aphonopelma crinirufum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
0.0.1. Augacephalus breyeri
1.0.1. Avicularia avicularia M2
0.1.2. Avicularia avicularia M6
1.1.2. Avicularia avicularia M7
0.1.0. Avicularia hybrid A. avicularia x A. rufa
0.0.1. Avicularia juruensis M1
0.1.0. Avicularia juruensis M2
0.0.1. Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0. Avicularia rufa
0.1.2. Avicularia taunayi

1.0.0. Bacillochilus xenostridulans
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1. Brachypelma baumgarteni
1.1.0. Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0. Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.1. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.0. Brachypelma klaasi
1.0.0. Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0. Bumba horrida
0.1.0. Bumba cf. tapajos

1.0.0. Cardiopelma mascatum
0.1.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Catanduba flavohirta
0.1.0. Catanduba peruacu
1.1.0. Catumiri parvum
0.0.1. Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
1.1.1. Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.2. Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0. Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.1.2. Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.2.0. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
0.1.3. Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
0.1.2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0. Coremiocnemis hoggi
0.0.2. Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus aueri
1.1.0. Cyriocosmus bicolor
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.3. Cyriocosmus hoeferi
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0. Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
1.1.4. Cyriocosmus ritae
0.1.0. Cyrtogrammomma monticola
0.0.5. Cyriopagopus hainanus
0.0.1. Cyriopagopus lividus
0.1.0. Cyriopagopus vonwirthi
0.0.2. Cyrtopholis cursor

0.1.2. Davus pentaloris
0.1.0. Dolichothele bolivianum
1.1.9. Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
0.1.0. Dolichothele exilis
0.2.0. Dolichothele mineirum
0.1.0. Dolichothele mottai
0.1.1. Dolichothele rufoniger
0.0.3. Dolichothele sp.

0.0.2. Ephebopus foliatus
0.2.0. Ephebopus murinus
0.0.2. Ephebopus uatuman
0.1.2. Euathlus manicata
1.1.0. Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. “Tigre Esmeralda”
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.2. Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis
0.1.0. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi

0.0.1. Grammostola actaeon
0.1.0. Grammostola anthracina
1.1.1. Grammostola grossa
1.0.1. Grammostola iheringi
0.2.1. Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2. Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.2. Grammostola quirogai
0.3.0. Grammostola rosea (NCF/RCF)
0.4.0. Grammostola vachoni
1.1.0. Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
0.0.2. Grammostola sp. “Longimana”
0.1.0. Guyruita cerrado

0.1.0. Hapalopus butantan
0.0.3. Hapalopus formosus
0.1.1. Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
0.1.0. Hapalopus triseriatus
0.1.0. Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.1. Harpactira baviana
0.0.6. Harpactira pulchripes
0.2.0. Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.0. Heterothele gabonensis
0.0.3. Heterothele sp. “Villosella”
0.2.0. Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
0.1 2. Homoeomma cf. villosum
0.1.1. Hysterocrates gigas

0.1.0. Iridopelma hirsutum
0.1.0. Iridopelma vanini
0.1.0. Iridopelma zorodes

0.1.0. Kochiana brunnipes

0.2.0. Lasiodora isabellina
0.2.0. Lasiodora itabunae
2.2 0. Lasiodora klugi
1.2.0. Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0. Lasiodora pleopectra
0.0.1. Lasiodora striatipes
0.1.2. Lasiodora subcanens
1.0.1. Lasiodora sp.
0.1.0. Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2. Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

1.1.0. Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1. Megaphobema velvetosoma
0.2.9. Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0. Munduruku bicoloratum

0.1.0. Neischnocolus sp. “Bonfire”
0.1.0. Neischnocolus sp. “North”
0.1.0. Neischnocolus sp. “Orange Legs”
0.1.2. Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.2. Nhandu cerradensis
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0. Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0. Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0. Nhandu sp. "Red"

0.2.0. Ornithoctoninae sp. "Hati Hati"
1.2.0. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
1.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

0.1.0. Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
1.1.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Cascada”
0.2.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Manabi”
0.1.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"
0.1.0. Pamphobeteus sp. “Platyomma”
2.0.0. Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0. Phormictopus atrichomatus
0.1.0. Plesiopelma longisternale
0.1.0. Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.0. Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria metallica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.2. Poecilotheria ornata
1.2.1. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0. Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0. Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0. Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.2. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.1.0. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.0.1. Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.2.0. Psalmopoeus hybrid P. cambridgei x P. irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1 0. Pterinochilus chordatus
0.1.0. Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.9. Pterinochilus murinus
0.2.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
1.1.0. Pterinopelma vitiosum

0.0.2. Selenocosmia crassipes
0.1.0. Selenocosmia javanensis
1.0.0. Sericopelma generala
1.0.0. Sericopelma rubronitens
0.2.0. Sickius longibulbi
0.1.3. Stromatopelma calceatum

0.1.2. Tapinauchenius plumipes
0.1.0. Theraphosa apophysis
1.2.0. Theraphosa blondi
0.0.2. Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 0. Thrixopelma lagunas
0.1.0. Thrixopelma pruriens
1.2.1. Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
1.1.0. Tliltocatl epicureanus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.0. Tliltocatl sabulosus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl schroederi
1.1.2. Tliltocatl vagans
1.1.0. Tliltocatl verdezi
0.1.0. Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
1.1.0. Tmesiphantes sp.
0.1.1. Typhochlaena seladonia

0.1.0. Umbyquyra cf. paranaiba

1.1.0. Vitalius buercheli
0.2.0. Vitalius dubius
0.3.0. Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0. Vitalius lucasae
1.0.0. Vitalius nondescriptus
0.1.0. Vitalius paranaensis
1.2.0. Vitalius roseus
1.2.0. Vitalius sorocabae
0.1.0. Vitalius vellutinus
0.1.0. Vitalius wacketi

1.1.0. Xenesthis immanis
1.0.0. Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

0.0.1. Ybyrapora diversipes

*Actinopodidae*
0.1.0 Actinopus rufipes
0.1.1 Actinopus sp.

*Cyrtaucheniidae*
0.1.0. Fufius sp.

*Dipluridae*
0.1.0. Diplura paraguayensis
0.1.0. Diplura sp.
1.2.2. Harmonicon sp.
0.1.0. Linothele sericata
1.2.3. Linothele sp.
0.1.0. Trechona sp.

*Ischnothelidae*
0.1.0. Ischnothele annulata
0.1.0. Ischnothele guianensis


*Other spiders

Mesothelae

Liphistiidae*
0.1.0. Liphistius cf. ornatus

*Araneomorphae
Ctenidae*
0.1.1. Isoctenus coxalis

*Thomisidae*
1.1.2. Epicadus heterogaster.


*Scorpiones
Buthidae*
1.1.3. Androctonus australis garzoni
0.0.1. Androctonus gonneti
0.1.0. Hottentotta hottentotta
0.1.3. Hottentotta jayakari
0.0.1. Hottentotta tamulus
0.1.0. Jaguajir rochae
0.0.1. Leiurus hebraeus (Yellow)
1.2.2. Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.1.0. Parabuthus capensis
0.0.1. Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.x.0. Tityus confluens
0.1.2. Tityus fasciolatus
0.1.2. Tityus matogrossensis
1.1.0. Tityus obscurus
0.1.0. Tityus serrulatus
0.1.0. Tityus stigmurus
1.0.0. Zabius fuscus

*Diplocentridae*
0.0.1. Nebo omanensis

*Hormuridae*
0.0.2. Opisthacanthus cayaporum

*Scorpionidae*
1.1.0. Pandinus imperator
0.0.1. Gigantometrus swammerdami

*Vaejovidae*
0.1.2. Paravaejovis spinigerus


*Other arachnids

Amblypygi
Phrynidae*
0.0.2 Heterophrynus longicornis

*Thelyphonida
Thelyphonidae*
1.1.0.    Thelyphonidae sp. “Dwarf”


*Other exotics

MYRIAPODA

Chilopoda
Scolopendridae*
0.1.0. Otostigmus rex
0.1.0. Scolopendra viridicornis


*REPTILIA

Squamata
Colubridae*
0.1.0. Pantherophis guttatus

*Gekkonidae*
0.1.0. Phelsuma quadriocellata


*AMPHIBIA

Anura
Dendrobatidae*
1.0.0. Ameerega hahnile
1.0.0. Ameerega flavopicta
1.0.0. Ameerega picta
1.0.0. Ameerega trivittata

*Plus roaches and beetle worms, of course. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 3 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## tarantulas118 (Oct 19, 2022)

B. Boehmei
T. Stirmi
My first two and my only two


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 19, 2022)

@Arachnid Addicted , as always, I have to say it. This is still the most esoteric collection I've seen listed out.



Arachnid Addicted said:


> ...
> 0.1.0. Avicularia hybrid A. avicularia x A. rufa
> ...
> 0.2.0. Psalmopoeus hybrid P. cambridgei x P. irminia


I feel like there's a story behind these specimens.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 19, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> @Arachnid Addicted , as always, I have to say it. This is still the most esoteric collection I've seen listed out.
> 
> 
> I feel like there's a story behind these specimens.


Thanks. Don't all specinens have their own atories?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zachmanton (Oct 20, 2022)

Daughters 

T. Albopilosus
P. sp. Purple Bloom
B. Hamorii
A. Seemanni 
T. Verdezi
T. Vagans
T. Cupreus
D. Pentaloris
G. Pulchra

wifes
A. Avicularia
A. Chalcodes

mine
P. Murinus
P. Rufilata
H. Gigas
L. Parahybana
N. Incei 
A. Germanii
P. sp. Magna

as well as various scorpions, jumping spiders and mantids.


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Oct 21, 2022)

Collection Update:
0.1 P. muticus
0.1 G. pulchra
0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 A. geniculata
0.1 T. pruriens
0.1 P. sazimai
0.1 C. huahini
1.0 C. schmidti
1.0 A. avicularia M6
1.0 L. klugi
0.1 C. marshalli
1.0 E. cyanognathus
0.1 T. stirmi
0.1 P. irminia
0.1 P. cambridgei
0.1 B. hamorii
0.1 B. emilia
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. hati hati
0.1 S. calceatum
0.1 H. maculata
0.1 P. antinous
0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. mascara
0.1 Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple
0.1 P. auratus
0.1 P. miranda
0.1 P. regalis
2.1 P. ornata
0.1 P. metallica
0.1 P. vittata
0.1 A. chalcodes
1.0 A. seemani
0.1 B. horrida
0.1 G. rosea
1.0 G. pulchripes
0.1 T. albopilosus

Scorpions:
0.1 H. arizonensis

Amblypygid: 
0.1 P. whitei


----------



## Metallattorney (Oct 27, 2022)

Updated list:
Augacephalus breyeri
Augacephalus ezendami
Augacephalus junodi
Brachionopus pretoriae
Brachypelma emilia
Bumba horrida
Ceratogyrus brachycephalus (2)
Ceratogyrus darlingi (2)
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Cyriopagopus lividus
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Harpactira baviana
Harpactira cafreriana
Harpactira chrysogaster
Harpactira curvipes
Harpactira dictator
Harpactira marksi
Harpactira pulchripes (3)
Harpactira sp. Goldenblack
Harpactira sp. Silaka
Harpactirella overdijiki
Heteroscodra maculata
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri
Pterinochilus chordatus
Pterinochilus lapalala
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus (2)
Pterinochilus murinus bcf Tete (2)
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Kigoma
Pterinochilus murinus dcf Zimbabwe
Pterinochilus murinus tcf Mozambique
Tliltocatl albopilosus


----------



## smof (Oct 28, 2022)

0.1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. "Guatemalan Blue"
0.0.2 Augacephalus breyeri
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma hamorii
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Cyriopagapus lividus "Green Femur"
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Harpactira marksi
0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.1 Lasiodora subcanens
0.0.11 Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0 Neoholothele incei
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii
0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Vietnam Silver"
0.0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. "Dominican Purple"
0.0.1 Pelinobius muticus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland)
0.1.0 Phormingochilus sp. "Rufus"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.0.2 Pterinochilus sp. "Arusha"
0.0.1 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus UMV
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.1 Theraphosa stirmi
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 10, 2022)

Tarantulas
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.0 Caribena versicolor
0.1.4 Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati
1.2.0 Omothymus violaceopes
0.0.3 Omothymus schoeidtei
0.0.3 Ornithoctoninae sp “Phan Cay Red”
0.0.5 Ornithoctoninae sp “Maltai”
0.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.2 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.2 Phormingochylus sp. Akcaya
0.0.3 Phormingochylus sp. Sabah Blue
0.0.3 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.0.2 Typhoclaena seladonia

Other Inverts

0.1.0 Phrynus sp.
0.1.0 Callobius sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy (Dec 10, 2022)

As my username suggests, I have a heavy Asian focus....

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schmidti (Golden CF, "Ke Bang" locality)
0.1.0 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Haribon" (in my avatar and the only one of my Ts to have a name)
0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Phan Cay" (blue form)
0.0.1 Omothymus violacepes "Malaysian Blue" (IIRC this is just a different locality of the standard O. violacepes, if this is wrong please tell me)
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 P. regalis (freebie sling after I saw it running around the shop of the breeder where I get all my Ts and much of my feeder insects from)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 10, 2022)

CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy said:


> As my username suggests, I have a heavy Asian focus....
> 
> 0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schmidti (Golden CF, "Ke Bang" locality)
> 0.1.0 Ornithoctoninae sp. "Haribon" (in my avatar and the only one of my Ts to have a name)
> ...


The top three I’m hella jealous of haha. If you can get pics of the Omothymus violaceopes “Malaysian Blue” somewhere I can help ID. I have owned tons of O. vio over the years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy (Dec 11, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> The top three I’m hella jealous of haha. If you can get pics of the Omothymus violaceopes “Malaysian Blue” somewhere I can help ID. I have owned tons of O. vio over the years.


Sadly that sling is my second-shiest T (I see the "pet hole" Cyriopagopus far more often, as it's almost always waiting just outside its burrow and will eat anything I throw in there) so I doubt I can get a decent picture of it anytime soon. Maybe when it has to be rehoused....


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 11, 2022)

CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy said:


> Sadly that sling is my second-shiest T (I see the "pet hole" Cyriopagopus far more often, as it's almost always waiting just outside its burrow and will eat anything I throw in there) so I doubt I can get a decent picture of it anytime soon. Maybe when it has to be rehoused....


Either way, O. vio is found I. Both Malaysia and Singapore so the “country of origin “blue”” wouldn’t necessarily mean much unless we were worried about morphological differences. O. vio is pretty well established as its own species. And I can’t really think of any tarantula that looks quite like O. vio either. How big are they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy (Dec 11, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> Either way, O. vio is found I. Both Malaysia and Singapore so the “country of origin “blue”” wouldn’t necessarily mean much unless we were worried about morphological differences. O. vio is pretty well established as its own species. And I can’t really think of any tarantula that looks quite like O. vio either. How big are they?


I don't even know how big this sling is ATM, due to the fact it molted right after being rehoused a couple months back and the most I've seen of it since are the tips of its legs. The following is a good indication of how visible it is on a rare good day:













My current shiest T (check corner)



__ CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy
__ Dec 5, 2022
__
omothymus
omothymus violaceopes
ornithoctoninae




						0.0.1 Omothymus violacepes "Malaysian Blue" (not sure if this is really just a different...
					




Edit: If you mean how big the O. cf. violacepes "Malaysian Blue" is, apparently the same size as O. violacepes.


----------



## fatich (Dec 12, 2022)

_*Tarantulas :*_​

0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.1.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Bumba cabocla
0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.3 Chaetopelma olivaceum
0.0.4 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1 Cyriocosmus perezmilesii
0.1 Grammostola anthracina
0.1 Grammostola grossa
1.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Guerilla
0.0.2 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.3 Kochiana brunnipes
0.0.2 Pelinobius muticus
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp Piura
0.0.2 Tliltocatl albopilosum
0.1 Tliltocatl vagans
0.0.1 Ybyrapora diversipes


----------



## Dementeddoll (Dec 12, 2022)

Jordan hay said:


> I’m new to hobby about 4 months , and have racked up 12 so far, and I woke up this morning to find that my curly hair has a huge egg sack,I was thinking that she was getting ready for a molt.. boy was I wrong lol..I just hope everything goes to plan for her and it doesn’t end up food.. so potentially my collection is going to boom in size.. can’t say the wife will be happy..
> I’ve got.. excuse the spelling and use of common names .
> 2 GBB
> 1 CURLY HAIR
> ...


Love how you have them in the kitchen for your wife to see. Maybe try hiding the slings in the drawers she won’t know.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Dec 12, 2022)

Aphonapelma hentzi 0.1
Aphonapelma seemanni 0.0.1
Bumba horrida 0.0.1
Chilobrachys sp. electric blue 0.0.1
Chilobrachys sp. kaeng krachan 0.0.1
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Ephebopus uatuman 0.1
Grammostola actaeon 0.1
Grammostola grossa 0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchripes 0.0.1
Heterothele gabonensis 0.0.1
Holothele longipes 0.1
Iodethele mira 0.0.1
Kochiana brunnipes 0.0.1
Orphenaecus phillipinus 0.0.1
Pamphobeteus machalla 0.1
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus victori 0.0.1
Theraphosa stirmi 1.0
Tliltocatl albopilosus 0.1
Tliltocatl schroederi 0.0.1
Tliltocatl vagans 0.1

Also have an O. sp. Vietnam silver on the way


----------



## arthurliuyz (Dec 17, 2022)

*[Updated as of 12/17/2022]*

0.1.0_ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _
0.1.0_ Acanthosurria geniculata_
0.1.0_ Harpactira pulchripes_
0.1.0_ Pterinochilus murinus_
0.1.1_ Theraphosinae _sp. "Blue"
0.1.0_ Ornithoctoniae _sp. "Bakan"
0.1.0_ Ornithoctoniae _sp. "Ho Chi Minh"
0.0.1_ Ornithoctoniae _sp. "Vietnam Silver"
0.0.1_ Haploclastus devamatha_
0.0.3_ Chilobrachys liboensis _(Mid-Hechi locality)
1.0.0_ Selenocosmia kovariki_
0.1.0_ Chilobrachys liboensis _(Maolan & North-Hechi locality)
0.1.0_ Aphonopelma _sp. "Diamondback"
0.1.0_ Bonnetina tanzeri_
0.1.0_ Harpactira namaquenensis_
0.1.0_ Phormictopus _sp. "Dominican Purple"
0.1.0_ Idiothele mira_
0.0.1_ Megephobema robustum_
0.0.1_ Hapalopus _sp. "Columbia Large"
0.1.0_ Birupes simoroxigorum_
0.1.0_ Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_
0.1.0_ Pseudohapalopus _sp. "Colombia"
0.1.0_ Aphonopelma bicoloratum_
0.0.2_ Cyriopagopus schimidti _(China)
0.1.0_ Ornithoctonus _sp. "Khao Sok"
1.1.0_ Euathlus _sp. "Hermosa"
0.1.0_ Encyocratella olivacea_
1.0.0_ Hapalopus _sp. "Guerilla"
0.1.0_ Taksinus bambus_
0.1.0_ Omothymus _sp. "Sumatran Tiger"
0.0.1_ Caribena versicolor_
0.1.0_ Hysterocrates gigas_
0.0.3_ Selenocosmia anubis_
0.1.0_ Bistriopelma lamasi_
0.0.3_ Theraphosinae _sp. "Oscars"
0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Magma"
0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Fire Stripe"
0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Chuskapi"
0.1.0_ Lyrognathus giannisposatoi_
0.1.0_ Eucratoscelus pachypus_
0.0.1_ Thrixopelma _sp. "Cajamarca Orange"
0.0.3 _Theraphosidae_ sp. "Mora"

P.S.


arthurliuyz said:


> 0.0.3_ Theraphosinae _sp. "Oscars"
> 0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Magma"
> 0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Fire Stripe"
> 0.0.3_ Theraphosidae _sp. "Chuskapi"
> ...


The above 5, plus _Theraphosidae_ sp. "Subaureum" and _Theraphosidae_ sp. "Sevilla" are all undescribed species from South America that have not entered the hobby worldwide yet. Might make a thread about them in the near future.


----------



## milky (Dec 17, 2022)

My current Ts:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulas118 (Dec 17, 2022)

milky said:


> My current Ts:


Milking tarantulas!? where did you get that idea?!? Love the music you chose


----------



## bandrsnatchd (Dec 17, 2022)

BoyFromLA said:


> Some are multiples / males / females / mostly unsexed slings
> In the order of sequence
> 
> Brachypelma hamorii
> ...


I am so absolutely jealous of all the slings you have. I currently only have a juvenile B. hamorii. I’m limited in my college dorm but I also have enclosures for Dubia Roaches and Superworms. My tarantula doesn’t move around much and he’s my child but he can be frustrating so I like looking at the Superworms.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 19, 2022)

CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy said:


> I don't even know how big this sling is ATM, due to the fact it molted right after being rehoused a couple months back and the most I've seen of it since are the tips of its legs. The following is a good indication of how visible it is on a rare good day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant your spider, once it grows out of its baby colors it’s pretty easy to tell. There isn’t a single spider that looks like O. violaceopes except O. violaceopes. Lol


----------



## su3cl3a8 (Dec 22, 2022)

0.1 Augacephalus breyeri
0.1 Birupes simoroxigorum
0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.3 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.2 Citharognathus tongmianensis
0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei
0.0.4 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
0.2 Haploclastus devamatha
0.1 Haplopelma doriae
0.1 Haplopelma hainanum
0.2 Haplopelma lividum
0.5 Haplopelma schmidti
2.3 Haplopelma sp. Bach ma
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. Big Black
0.1 Haplopelma sp. Langson
0.1 Harpactira namaquensis
0.2 Hysterocrates sp.
0.3 Ornithoctoninae sp. ho chi minh
1.3 Ornithoctoninae sp. nhen dep
1.5 Ornithoctoninae sp. phan cay
0.3 Ornithoctoninae sp. Silver
0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp. Vietnam highland
0.1.4 Pamphobeteus cf. antinous (Big black)
0.1 Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
3.4 Pamphobeteus sp. mascara
0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1 Phormictopus sp green femur
0.0.5 Phormictopus sp. dominican purple
0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.3 Poecilotheria regalis
2.2 Sericopelma sp. Darien
1.4 Theraphosa apophysis
2.2 Theraphosa blondi
3.3 Theraphosa stirmi
2.2 Xenesthis cf. immanis (long hair)
0.0.2 Xenesthis intermedia

Meant to focus on South American giants but for some reason I kept getting more earth tigers lol. More to catch in 2023!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TechnoGeek (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm pretty picky when it comes to what pets I keep in general. I won't keep a T just cause it's easy or inexpensive or because it's a usually pricey and rare species that I happened to find for a bargain. It has to be a species that be I like either because of looks and size, attitude, feeding response etc.

Even if I'm interested in the species I won't get it as a sling if it grows stupidly lol. Yeah I think some Ts don't just grow slowly, they kinda grow stupidly slow! Most Brachypelma and Aphonopelma genus comes to mind. I love B emilia but I only bought one when I located a subadult female for a decent price.

My list is:

- G pulchra (3, my first ever species, only slow growing T I raised from a sling).
- G pulchripes (purchased as adult female).
- G rosea (also purchased as adult female).
- A geniculata (6 of em)
- GBB
- L parahybana (1 juvenile female 1 adult 8 or 9 inch female)
- T albopilosum (bought as a subadult female).
- T apophysis
- B emilia (bought as adult female)
- B klaasi (bought as a juvi)


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 3, 2023)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Been a while since I last update my list so, here we go.
> 
> *Oct/2022 Updated List
> 
> ...


*UPDATE LIST: Jan/2023


ARACHNIDA

Mygalomorphae
Theraphosidae*
0.0.1. Acanthoscurria cf. insubtilis
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.2.2. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria gomesiana
2.2.0. Acanthoscurria juruenicola
0.1.1. Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria natalensis
1.2.2. Acanthoscurria paulensis
1.1.1. Acanthoscurria simoensi
0.1.5. Acanthoscurria theraphosoides
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.2. Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.2. Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. “Bosque Primavera/Encinos”
2.1.0. Aphonopelma sp. “Chapala”
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. "Diamondback"
0.0.1. Augacephalus breyeri
1.0.1. Avicularia avicularia M2
0.0.2. Avicularia avicularia M6
1.1.2. Avicularia avicularia M7
0.0.2. Avicularia juruensis M1
0.1.0. Avicularia juruensis M2
0.0.1. Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0. Avicularia rufa
0.1.2. Avicularia taunayi

1.0.0. Bacillochilus xenostridulans
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1. Brachypelma baumgarteni
1.1.1. Brachypelma auratum
1.1.0. Brachypelma boehmei
1.1.0. Brachypelma emilia
0.1.1. Brachypelma hamorii
0.1.2. Brachypelma klaasi
1.1.0. Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0. Bumba horrida
0.1.0. Bumba cf. tapajos

1.0.0. Cardiopelma mascatum
0.2.0. Caribena versicolor
0.1.0. Catanduba flavohirta
0.1.0. Catanduba peruacu
0.1.0. Catanduba simoni
1.1.0. Catumiri parvum
0.0.1. Cerarogyrus brachycephalus
1.1.1. Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.2. Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0. Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.1.2. Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.2.0. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
1.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Electric Blue"
0.1.3. Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"
0.1.0. Chilobrachys sp. "Prachuap Khiri Khan"
0.1.2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.1.0. Coremiocnemis hoggi
0.0.2. Cyclosternum schmardae
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus aueri
1.1.0. Cyriocosmus bicolor
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus elegans
0.2.0. Cyriocosmus hoeferi
0.1.0. Cyriocosmus leetzi
0.1.0. Cyrioscosmus perezmilesi
1.1.4. Cyriocosmus ritae
0.1.0. Cyrtogrammomma monticola
0.0.5. Cyriopagopus hainanus
0.1.0. Cyriopagopus vonwirthi
0.0.2. Cyrtopholis cursor

0.0.1. Davus fasciatus
0.1.2. Davus pentaloris
0.0.2. Davus sp. “Oaxaca”
0.0.2. Davus sp. “Tehuantepec”
0.1.0. Dolichothele bolivianum
1.1.9. Dolichothele diamantinensis (Green/Blue/Black)
0.1.0. Dolichothele exilis
0.2.0. Dolichothele mineirum
0.1.0. Dolichothele mottai
0.1.1. Dolichothele rufoniger
0.0.3. Dolichothele sp.

0.0.2. Ephebopus foliatus
0.3.0. Ephebopus murinus
0.0.2. Epheopus uatuman
0.1.2. Euathlus manicata
1.1.0. Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. "Metropolitana"
0.1.0. Euathlus sp. “Tigre Esmeralda”
0.0.3. Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.2. Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis
0.1.0. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi

0.0.1. Grammostola actaeon
0.1.0. Grammostola anthracina
1.1.1. Grammostola grossa
1.0.1. Grammostola iheringi
0.2.1. Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2. Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.2. Grammostola quirogai
0.3.0. Grammostola rosea (NCF/RCF)
0.4.0. Grammostola vachoni
1.1.0. Grammostola sp. "Formosa"
0.1.0. Guyruita cerrado

0.1.0. Hapalopus butantan
0.0.3. Hapalopus formosus
0.0.1. Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Groß"
1.1.0. Haplocosmia himalayana
0.1.5. Harpactira pulchripes
0.2.0. Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.0. Heterothele gabonensis
0.0.3. Heterothele sp. “Villosella”
0.2.0. Holothele longipes (Dark/Red)
0.1 2. Homoeomma cf. villosum
0.1.1. Hysterocrates gigas

0.1.1. Iridopelma hirsutum
0.1.0. Iridopelma vanini
0.1.0. Iridopelma zorodes

0.1.0. Kochiana brunnipes

0.2.0. Lasiodora isabellina
0.2.0. Lasiodora itabunae
2.2 0. Lasiodora klugi
1.2.0. Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0. Lasiodora pleopectra
0.0.1. Lasiodora striatipes
0.1.2. Lasiodora subcanens
1.0.1. Lasiodora sp.
0.1.0. Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
0.0.2. Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

1.1.0. Megaphobema robustum
1.1.0. Megaphobema velvetosoma
1.2.1. Monocentropus balfouri
0.2.0. Munduruku bicoloratum

0.1.0. Neischnocolus sp. “North”
1.0.0. Neischnocolus sp. “Orange Legs”
0.1.2. Neoholothele incei (Gold/Olive)
0.1.2. Nhandu carapoensis
0.1.2. Nhandu cerradensis
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0. Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0. Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0. Nhandu sp. "Red"

0.2.0. Ornithoctoninae sp. "Hati Hati"
0.0.1. Ornithoctoninae sp. "Silver"
1.2.0. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.2.0. Orphnaecus philippinus
1.0.1. Orphnaecus sp. "Quezon Blue"

0.1.0. Pachistopelma bromelicola
0.1.0. Pachistopelma rufonigrum
0.1.0. Pamphobeteus fortis
0.1.0. Pamphobeteus crassifemur
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. insignis
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus cf. petersi
2.1.0. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Cascada”
0.2.0. Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador"
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. “Manabi”
0.0.1. Pamphobeteus sp. "Mascara"
1.0.0. Pamphobeteus sp. “Platyomma”
2.0.0. Pelinobius muticus
1.0.0. Phormictopus atrichomatus
1.0.0. Phormictopus cancerides
2.0.0. Phormictopus sp. “Salinas”
0.2.0. Phormingochilus sp. "Rufus"
0.1.0. Plesiopelma longisternale
0.1.0. Poecilotheria formosa
0.1.0. Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria metallica
0.2.0. Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.2. Poecilotheria ornata
1.3.1. Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0. Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0. Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0. Poecilotheria subfusca
0.1.2. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.2.0. Proshapalopus amazonicus
0.2.1. Proshapalopus multicuspidatus
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0. Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.1.0. Psednocnemis brachyramosa
0.1 0. Pterinochilus chordatus
0.1.0. Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.9. Pterinochilus murinus
0.3.0. Pterinopelma sazimai
1.1.0. Pterinopelma vitiosum

0.1.0. Reversopelma petersi

0.0.2. Selenocosmia crassipes
0.1.0. Selenocosmia javanensis
1.0.0. Sericopelma generala
1.0.0. Sericopelma rubronitens
0.2.0. Sickius longibulbi
0.1.3. Stromatopelma calceatum

0.0.3. Tapinauchenius plumipes
0.1.0. Theraphosa apophysis
1.3.2. Theraphosa blondi
0.0.2. Theraphosa stirmi
0.1 0. Thrixopelma lagunas
0.1.0. Thrixopelma pruriens
1.2.1. Tliltocatl albopilosus (Honduras/Nicaragua)
1.1.0. Tliltocatl epicureanus
0.1.0. Tliltocatl kahlenbergi
0.1.0. Tliltocatl sabulosus
1.1.2. Tliltocatl vagans
1.1.0. Tliltocatl verdezi
1.1.0. Tmesiphantes janeira
0.1.0. Tmesiphantes cf. obesus
0.1.1. Typhochlaena seladonia

0.1.0. Umbyquyra cf. paranaiba

1.1.0. Vitalius buercheli
0.2.0. Vitalius dubius
0.3.0. Vitalius longisternalis
0.1.0. Vitalius lucasae
1.0.0. Vitalius nondescriptus
0.1.0. Vitalius paranaensis
1.2.0. Vitalius roseus
1.2.0. Vitalius sorocabae
0.1.0. Vitalius vellutinus
0.1.0. Vitalius wacketi

1.1.0. Xenesthis immanis
1.0.0. Xenesthis sp. "Blue"

0.0.1. Ybyrapora diversipes

*Actinopodidae*
0.1.0 Actinopus rufipes
0.1.1 Actinopus sp.

*Cyrtaucheniidae*
0.1.0. Fufius sp.

*Dipluridae*
0.1.0. Diplura paraguayensis
0.1.0. Diplura sp.
1.2.2. Harmonicon sp.
0.1.0. Linothele sericata
1.2.3. Linothele sp.

*Ischnothelidae*
0.1.0. Ischnothele guianensis


*Other spiders

Mesothelae
Liphistiidae*
0.1.0. Liphistius cf. ornatus

*Araneomorphae
Ctenidae*
0.1.1. Isoctenus coxalis

*Thomisidae*
1.1.2. Epicadus heterogaster.


*Scorpiones

Buthidae*
1.1.3. Androctonus australis garzoni
0.0.1. Androctonus gonneti
0.1.0. Hottentotta hottentotta
0.1.3. Hottentotta jayakari
0.0.1. Hottentotta tamulus
0.1.0. Jaguajir rochae
0.0.1. Leiurus hebraeus (Yellow)
1.2.2. Leiurus quinquestriatus
1.1.0. Parabuthus capensis
0.0.1. Parabuthus transvaalicus
0.x.0. Tityus confluens
0.1.2. Tityus fasciolatus
0.1.2. Tityus matogrossensis
1.1.4. Tityus obscurus
0.1.0. Tityus serrulatus
0.1.0. Tityus stigmurus
1.0.0. Zabius fuscus

*Diplocentridae*
0.0.1. Nebo omanensis

*Hormuridae*
0.0.2. Opisthacanthus cayaporum

*Scorpionidae*
0.0.1.    Gigantometrus swammerdami
1.0.1.    Pandinus imperator

*Vaejovidae*
0.1.2. Paravaejovis spinigerus


*Other arachnids

Amblypygi
Phrynidae*
1.1.2. Heterophrynus cf. batesii
0.0.2 Heterophrynus longicornis

*Thelyphonida
Thelyphonidae*
1.1.0.    Thelyphonellus cf. amazonicus

*Other exotics

MYRIAPODA

Chilopoda
Scolopendridae*
0.1.0. Otostigmus rex
0.1.1. Scolopendra viridicornis


*REPTILIA

Squamata
Colubridae*
0.1.0. Pantherophis guttatus

*Gekkonidae*
0.1.0. Phelsuma quadriocellata


*AMPHIBIA

Anura
Dendrobatidae*
1.0.0. Ameerega hahnile
1.0.0. Ameerega flavopicta
1.0.0. Ameerega picta
1.0.0. Ameerega trivittata

*Plus 4 species of roaches and beetle worms*

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## l4nsky (Jan 3, 2023)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *UPDATE LIST: Jan/2023
> 
> 
> ARACHNIDA
> ...


As always, just no words lol. I could've sworn you had Phormingochilus sp Rufus at one point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mountaindani (Jan 3, 2023)

Lasiodora parahybana sling
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female juvenile
Brachypelma smithi sling
Grammostola pulchra sling
Holothele longipes mature female
And I have no more room for more!!
Edit*
I forgot my Tliltocatl vagans sling, BBT


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 4, 2023)

l4nsky said:


> As always, just no words lol. I could've sworn you had Phormingochilus sp Rufus at one point.


Thanks, man. I edited the list, I also missed B. emilia. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

